# [icons] Unconventional Heroes. [OOC]



## Relique du Madde (Jun 25, 2010)

*UNCONVENTIONAL HEROES*​

_*WARNING*: This game is not for the easily offended. It will contain bizarre situations, crude attempts at humor/satire/parody, super-hero/comic-book tropes, internet memes, and will be BadWrongFun. _

*          *          *          *          *​
*ISSUE I:  All New, All Different.
*


			
				USHA Press Release said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION CRIME FIGHTERS!​*
> The *United Super Hero Alliance* is currently looking for a group of heroes (4 or 5 max) to form the backbone of their _newly announced_ West Coast Expansion team.   If you interested in joining America's _premiere_ crime fighting organization, send your audition tape to *[REDACTED]*.
> 
> The top contenders will be given tickets to attend this years 10th Annual Powers-Xpo, at the LA Staple Center, where the finalized team will be announced during the USHA diner and reception.




After sending it audition videos to the USHA website, a group of would be super heroes found themselves invited to a the 10th Annual Powers-Xpo's reception and dinner.  Unknown to our heroes, a group of eco-terrorists led by the *Cluster Duck* and his partner, the *"Zoo-Keeper"* raided the convention and turned the assembled heroes into ducks using Duck-ification Carbines... 

After a lengthy investigation, and several battles, our heroes defeated the Zoo Keeper and the Cluster Duck's minions at the Los Angeles Coliseum where they planned to assassinate the Mayor of Los Angeles.

With the assassination plat thwarted, our Heroes then headed towards Watts Towers and prevented the Cluster Duck from enacting his scheme to turn the populace of South-East into poultry....

*          *          *          *          *




*     *     *     *     *​
Here is some basic info about the game:

The game takes place in an alternate universe where the supernatural/paranormal is known to exist. 

There are several well known subspecies of humans that exist on earth including Therians (humanoid felines, canines, etc who are the decedents of lycanthropes), Atlantians, and Morlocks .  Traditional fantasy races routinely access earth through magical means.

The setting uses a standard comic-book styled cosmology.  This of course means that all pantheons exist, there are multiple dimensions and planes of existence, angels exist, and demons exist, and old ones, "oh my!"  



[sblock=House Rules and information for Volume Two (MM3e)]
*House Rules*
*Character Creation*
--- Power Level 8, 120 pp with the lowest Modified effect cost being 1pp:2 ranks. 
--- Ability Scores: All ability scores above 7 must be enhanced.
--- Powers:  Max Regeneration 5.  Max Immortality 10.
--- Characters can not be "villains" although "anti-heroes" are ok.


[sblock=Sample Character]
*CRÈME LATTE *
“Now serving one steaming hot cup of justice!”

NAME:  Christina Morrison aka Crème Latte		OCCUPATION:  Barista, Crime fighter	
AFFILIATION:  Imperial Valley Vanguard			BASE:  Salton City, California

[sblock=Description]  Christina Morrison is a young, petite, Caucasian woman with long blond hair, emerald green eyes, and a light tan.  Christina is confident, energetic woman who is known for her upbeat, overtly optimistic personality, and her love of finely brewed coffee.  As Crème Latte, Christina fights crime in a pink and light brown leather outfit styled after French culinary uniform.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]  Christina Morrison was an average 19 year old Southern Californian girl who constantly dreams of earning enough money to leave the Imperial Valley and relocate to a more prosperous, coastal region, of the Golden State.   Christina works as a full time Barista for Café-A-Latte, an upscale coffee house located in Salton City California.  Christina’s life would have been completely bland and uneventful if it wasn’t for her deciding to visit he coworkers one eventful day.

While Christina was visiting her coworkers, Café-A-Latte was robbed by members of the local mafia.  Finding themselves trapped due to the arrival of a Salton City Police officer who was on break, the mafia members decided to take hostages. Among the hostages taken was Christina Morrison, who was kidnapped by the mafia as they fed, and was to be released to police authority only if the police allowed her kidnappers.  However fearing that Christina would id them when released, her kidnappers decided to pour a deadly dose of radioactive chemicals into her latte-café-mocha-explosion as they approached the boarder.  Unexpectedly, instead of quickly killing Christina, the chemicals fused with coffee’s caffeine molecules, giving Christina minor super powers. 

As a result of her ordeal, Christina decided that she had enough of the Russian Mob’s control over Salton City and that someone had to help protect the City’s cafés, coffee houses, and eating establishments from the mob’s rule. [/sblock]
[sblock=character Sheet]CRÈME LATTE   PL 6
ABILITIES:  [28pp]
STR: 0, STA:  1, AGL: 4, DEX: 2, FGT: 1, INT: 0, AWE: 2, PRE: 4

OFFENSE: 
Initiative + 8
Espresso-matic Cannon +6 (Ranged [Diminished] Damage [Coffee] 6, other effects), Unarmed 3 (Close damage 0)

DEFENSE: [16pp]
Dodge 6, Parry 6, Fort 5, Tough 6 / 2 (Flatfooted, 1 without armor), Will 5

SKILLS: [10pp]
Acrobatics 1(+5), Close Combat: Melee 2 (+3), Expertise: Barista 5 (+5), Expertise: Popular Culture 2 (+2), Insight 2 (+4), Perception 3 (+5), Persuasion 1 (+5/10), Ranged Combat: Espresso-matic Cannon 2 (+6), Sleight of Hand 1 (+3), Vehicles 1 (+3)

ADVANTAGES: [18pp]
Agile Bluff, Attractive 2, Benefit: Wealth 1, Daze (Bluff), Defensive Roll 4, Equipment 3, Fascinate (Persuasion), Inspire 2, Move-by-Action, Quick Draw, Skill Mastery (Expertise: Barista)

POWERS [18pp]
Caffeinated Blood: Enhanced Trait 1 (Improved Initiative 1), Immunity 6 (Fatigue Effects, Need for Sleep), Quickness 5, Speed 1 [13pp]
Espresso-matic Cannon: Array (4 points), Removable (-1 points)
•	Instant Brew: Create 4 (Coffee, Water; Extras: Innate, Permanent, Precise; Flaws: Proportional) [4pp]
•	Caffeinated Blast: Ranged Blast 6 (Coffee; Flaws: Diminished Range 2, Fades) [1pp]
•	Coffee Slick: Ranged Affliction 2 (Coffee; Resisted by Reflexes; Hindered, Prone, Incapacitated; Flaws: Instant Recovery) [1pp]

EQUIPMENT 15 / 15 points
Camera, Smart Phone, Restraints, Leather Coat
VEHICLE: VESPA SCOOTER   10 points 
SIZE:  Medium; STR 1, SPD 6 (50 mph); DEF 0, TOUGH 6
Features:  Alarm, Navigation System

COMPLICATIONS
Addiction:   Crème Latte is addicted to coffee.
Enemies: Salton City’s Russian Mafia.
Motivation: Crème Latte is motivated by the desire for recognition and fame.
Power Loss:  Crème Latte must drink at least one 10oz caffeinated drink every 8 hours to gain access to her Caffeinated Blood Powers. 
TOTALS:  Abilities 28 + Advantages 18 + Skills 10 + Powers 18 + Defenses 16 = 90pp[/sblock]
[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=House Rules for Volume One (ICONS)]
*House Rules*
-Bonus effects/powers as "alternate power uses."
---example: Blast (Exploding)[Shooting] 5 can be used to create an exploding blast and a non explosive blast.
-Hero Advancement.
---Levels: 1 pt. Starting Determination to increase Ability/Powers Levels.
---New Powers: 1pt. to gain a new level 1 power.
---Specialties: 1pt. Starting Determination to gain a new specialty or increase a specialty level.
---Stunts: 1 pt. Starting Determination to gain a stunt that was successfully attempted 10 times.
-Possession merges by default (RAW as challenge)

*Character Creation Rules*
-Method 1: 45 pts. budget 
---Additional power effects cost 1 pt.  but still count as a power (for calculating determination)
---Character must start with at least 2 Qualities, 1 Challenge
-Method II: Random Generation
---You may reroll the level on bonus powers ONLY if the level REALLY sucks
-All characters must have at least 2 Qualities, 1 Challenge

Rules Related Links:
-ICONS random character generation. (Within this thread).
-Determination (in this thread)

Other Links:
-The write up of eveyrone's powers (Within this thread)
-ICONS Combat Crib sheet

[/sblock]


*Game Related Threads.*
- Unconventional Heroes: Volume 1
--- Guide to Earth.NRK.Zeta: Unconventional Heroes Vol.1  (Rogues Gallery 1) 
--- Unconventional Heroes. Issue 1: All-New, All-Different.
--- Guide to Earth.NRK.Zeta: Unconventional Heroes Volume 2 (Rogues Gallery 2)
--- Unconventional Heroes. Issue 2: ????
--- Unconventional Heroes. Volume 2 







*OOC:*















*OOC:*





*Other Links*
- Invisible Castle (If you do not want to use the ENWorld die roller)


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes count me in I like bad wrong fun...

Either playing a fey desire reflection shape shifter (using peoples fears to enhance her effectiveness) or a male forcefield user (think early Captain Britain).

However I don't have a copy of the rules... So some assistance with build or a pointer to a legal and cheap way to get them would be great


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes.  I've been wanting to see this system and been dying for a Supers game that didn't need 10 hours of my day to make a character.  I've always wanted to play a character with powers over light and gravity, making him space themed, or one of those multiple elemental body types like Captain Planet. 

Also, a power-armor themed character would be great; I'd want a Saber cyclone armor (from Robotech)... or an actual intelligent transforming Robot.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmm! Sounds interesting. Need more details on the system of course, but it looks rather cool!

As for ideas...well, Hero beat me to the power armor, but failing that perhaps some kind of Venome-esque symbiote type deal, or...um...I'll think on it. I'm sure I can come up with something original.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 25, 2010)

Power armor's my third choice, Shayuri.  Feel free to go that way.  The only thing I can tell you re: system is to check out the sample character and extrapolate.  At first glance it looks similar to the old OLD Marvel system.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 25, 2010)

For everyone without a copy, I'm looking around for an SRD (Steve Kenison was gracious enough to make the game OGL). However, you can obtain a PDF version for 15 bux at the enworld store. But until then,  I'll also compile a list of the powers and specialties and post it tonight.  But LUCKILY for all, here is some basic INFO:

ICONS is M&M's, MARVEL Super Heroes and FATES bastard orgy lovechild.

*PRO*wess =  Melee Attack bonus
*C*oo*RD*ination = Dexterity and is the ranged attack bonus 
*STR*ength = Psyical stength and your body's endurance.
*INT*ellect = How smart you are.
*AW*ar*E*ness = Your preception
*W*i*LL *power = Your strength of personality.  Think of this as charisma and wisdom.
*STA*mina = STR + WLL.  This is basically your HP
*DET*ermination = Basically does a lot of things Hero points did in M&M.  This is equal to 6 - ("number of powers" + number of ability scores 7 or over). Minimum 1.

All Ability scores and powers are valued between 1 - 10.  With ability scores 3 is average human, 7 is super human (considered a super power).  Each ability score costs 1 point per level. 

ICONS uses an effect based system, so descriptors are a necessity.  Powers can be either devices or innate. Each power costs 1 point per level.. BUT some powers are considered to be worth 2 powers when calculating determination. Characters can only have 5 powers max.

Specialties cost 1 point. [Expert] specialties are 2 points. [Master] specialties are 3 points.

ASPECTS:  These are divided into QUALITIES your character has and CHALLENGES your character can face.  Think of these like being complications (M&M) or advantages/disadvantages (TRUE20).   Characters can have up to 5 qualities and 5 challenges.  ASPECTS are also used to gain determination or to effect the outcome of a scene through the use of strategic RETCONs("I can't do any damage!  Maybe there is a chink in it's armor I can exploit!" [Using 1 det to make INT to do damage instead of STR.] or "Crap! There's a chink in my armor!" [Gaining 1 Determination for a penalty to Blocking]).  This is called tagging (qualities) / compelling (challenges).  If you don't want to accept a compelled challenge you can spend a point of determination to avoid it.


The rolling mechanic is non-standard:  1d6 - 1d6 + [Ability Score/Power's Level]  +/- Modifiers.

Time is measured using a comic book metaphor.  Panels contain (one action). 1 page contain's everyone's actions.  And 10 pages in combat is about a minute. Multiple pages form 1 chapter (basically anything that happens at one location or scene is considered a chapter). Multiple chapters become 1 issue (everything that happens in a game session or pbp thread).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 25, 2010)

Place holder for specialties and powers over view. Please note: I'm only writing brief descriptions of the powers that seem likely for your characters to use, or you are interested in hearing about.  Powers which state (x2) count as two powers.

[sblock="Alteration Powers"]
*Ability Boost:*  You can raise one ability score by +2 for a number of pages equal to your powers level.. You then receive a -1 penalty to that ability score for the same amount of time.

*Alter Ego: * You can turn into a "second character".  The second character may only have 4 powers max.  You can stay in your second form for an unlimited amount of time, HOWEVER afterward you have to remain "normal" for an equal amount of time.

*Serial Alter Ego (x2):* As alter ego, however you have up to 5 alter egos.  HOWEVER your base form may not have any other powers.

*Alternate form*: You can change into another material and obtain it's properties.  Depending on form, the level of this power can be used for determining damage.  Energy, gaseous, liquid, solid.

*Aquatic*

*Chameleon:*  You could make yourself or anything you wear/carry blend into your surroundings. This is easier to detect then Invisibility.

*Density:*

*Duplication (x2)*

*Extra body parts.*  You have additional body parts, and gain extra abilities as a result:  Choose one per power instance:  Carapace (invulneraility), claws (strike), extra arms(fast attack), extra legs(speed), tail (fast attack), tentacles (STR), wings (flight).

*Growth*

*Invisibility* You can make yourself invisible at will, however rain sound and scent can give you way.  You can also attempt to turn others invisible by touching them with an Invisibility Test. Objects or people turned invisible remain so until you sop touching it.  The maximum mass of an object you can effect is equal to your level (as if trying to lift it).

*Phasing*

*Material Duplication (x2)* You gain the properties of a substance by touching it (as alternate form).  If you do nothing during a panel except absorb an oncoming attack you gain immunity to it.

*Power Duplication (x2)* You gain all of another character's powers by touching them.  The powerlevel of the abilities you gain are equal to the lesser of your Duplication Power Level or the Level of the Target's power.  You keep the powers until you change the power set or are knocked out.

As an additional effect you can duplicate the powers of 1 additional person per point invested. The highest level of any given power applies.

*Power Theft (x2)* You can STEAL another person's powers by touching them.  Subtract your power level from all the power levels of your target.  You gain powers at that level (the lesser of your power's level or the target's power level).  The target retains any remaining levels.  If the target has no remaining levels, they loose the power completely.  You can also use the power on the same subject multiple times.

You keep the powers for 10x Power Level in pages.  After that your powers loose 1 level per page, and the target regains their powers at 1 level per page.

As an added effect, you can steal power  at range.

*Shrinking*

*Stretching*

*Transformation (x2)*:  You can change into other things but you retain your original mass. You gain the physical properties of the other form up to your power level, however you can't obtain another person's powers when changing into their form.
You must have a limitation or some sort.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Control Powers"]
*Alteration Ray*  You can use alteration powers on another.  Choose a power: Density, Growth, Invisibility, Phasing, Shrinking or Transformation

*Animation*

*Elemental Control* Choose one of the following elements: Air,  Darkness, Earth, Electricity, Fire, Gravity, Light, Magniticism, Sound, Water, Weather.  Choose two of the following effects:  Attack, Creation, Defense, Detection, Moving, or Shaping (additional effects cost 1 pt.)  Each instance of this power is considered a separate power (ie. Light control, Earth control).

*Healing * You can heal others Strength and Stamina by touch. You may heal up to your power level each time use this ability.  You can heal someone twice each day (extra healing cost a point of determination).  When you heal strength as a Healing (3) test, however if you succeed you loose one Strength which must be recovered normally (Healing 8+ automatically succeeds this test).

It costs an additional 1pt. to be able to eliminate diseases and toxics as a healing test.  The difficulty is dependent on the potentiality of the disease/toxin.

*Nemesis (x2)*  Touch a character and you gain the power you need to defeat them (GM selects them based on making you effective against them ).  The power you gained is equal to your level.   You can spend 1 determination to choose the powers (GM can veto and give you back the spent determination).  You keep any power gained until you defeat your opponent or switch targets.  The ability to gain powers to counter a perceivable opponent at ranged costs and additional point.

*Plant Control *

*Power Nullification * 

*Probability Control (x2)*
[
B]Telekinesis[/B] You can move objects at visual range without touchingthem.  Each level of this power is treated as its Strength for lifting targets. This power uses WILL as Coordination. 

*Time Control (x2)*
*Transmutation (x2)*

*Wizardry.  (x2)*  Choose a style:  Cosmic (AWE based), Magic (WILL ), Gadgets (INT based) then select ANY TWO power effects (additional effects cost 1 pt) you want to be able to duplicate.  You can also DUPLICATE ANY POWER as a power stunt.  You can use only one Wizardry power per page, however you can maintain a number of effects equal to your power level.
NOTE: Your wizardry level can not exceed your Ability score.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Defense Powers"]
*Absorption*

*Force Field* As Invulnerability.  HOWEVER if you are stunned, your power turns off.  You can prevent this by making a WILL POWER test, however the power is reduced to the test's effort.

*Immortality (x2)* It is almost impossible to truly kill you.  When your strength is reduced to 0, you are not killed; instead your just "mostly dead" and will eventually regenerate.  You recover from death, you loose any determination you had and are forced to rebuild from 0.

*Immunity (x2)*  You are completely immune to any effect or attack.  Select these from the resistance list or just make one up.  Every additional resistance you acquire may be changed into an immunity with no additional cost.

*Invulnerability*  Reduce the damage your receive by an attack by your power level.  Attacks that do 0 damage can not harm you, but they can still stun.  

*Life Support* For each level you have in this power you can ignore one of theses needs/conditions: Cold, Breathing, Eating, Heat, Pathogens, Pressure, Radiation, Sleeping, Toxins, Vacuum.  At level 10 you ignore all.

*Reflection (x2)* You can reflect the effects of an attack back at the user as a reaction test.

*Regeneration* You gain stamina equal to your power level every ten pages.  You also regain your power level in lost strength each week.

*Resistance*  You are resistant to a particular effect. Choose one: Afflictions, Binding, blinding, Cold, Corrosives, Electricity, Heat, Magical Attacks,  Mental Attacks, Radiation.  Subtract your resistance from the level of the effect.  With GM permission you can be resistant to other effects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mental Powers]
*animal Control*
*Astral Projection (x2)*

*emotion Control*  You can influence another person within visual range through manipulating their emotions. You may only instill one emotion per target at a time, until you release them from your control or they ar led to act against one of their aspects (You must make a new Emotion Control test to maintain the effect).  If you fail an Emotion Control Test, you must make a determined effort to try to attempt to control the target again within the same scene.

If you are limited to only one emotion, your power is considered to be +2 levels higher then it actually is. Emotions: doubt, fear, hate, love, pleasure, respect, sadness.

*Illusion*

*Mental Blast* You can attack others in visual range with mental force.  

*Mind Control (x2)*

*Mind Shield* Reduce the level of any mental power used against you by your Power Level.  Targets using Will Power.  Inflicts damage as blast equal to power level but can stun not slam targets.

*Possession (x2)*

*Telepathy*  You can read the minds of others and transmit your thoughts to them. By making a Telepathy Test, you can read the minds of anyone with a will power less then the lesser of your Will Power or Telepathy Level. Individuals wih stronger minds may only be read if you tag one of their aspects first.

You automatically know if someone is attempting to read your mind, and can block their attempt.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Movement Powers]
*Burrowing*
*Dimension Travel*

*Flight* Flight 5 is enough to cross visual rand in one panel. Flight 7 is mach 1. Fight 10 is enough to fly around the world in one panel.

*Leaping*

*Super Speed* Same as flight, but on ground.. 

*Swinging*

*Teleportation (x2)* You can Disappear and reappear somewhere else. Level 5 is enough to cross visual range. Beyond that distances are measured in 10s, 100s, 1000s, 10,000s of miles.  Level 10 you can teliport to virtually anywhere. 

Teleportation requires a power level test.  If you fail, you arrive and must spend the next panel stunned.  At teliport 7 you automatically succeed.  
*Wall Crawling*
[/sblock]


[sblock=Offensive Powers]
*Affliction*
*Aura*
*Binding*

*Blast* A ranged attack.  Choose it's descriptors and if it is a [Blast] (blunt/force based) or [shooting] (ammo based) attack.  Damage equal to power level.  It costs 1 additional point to have Exploding blasts.

*Blinding* 

*Fast Attack* You can attack more then once a round.  1-5: 2 attacks, 6-7: 3 attacks, 8+: 4 attacks.

*Life Drain*
*Paralysis*

*Strike* A [Slashing] or [Bashing] melee attack.  Slashing attacks do damage equal to its level.  Bashing does damage to the greater of the power's level or your Strength +1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sensory Powers]
*Danger Sense* You sense danger before it happens.  Substitute your danger sense level for your Awareness for surprise attacks, Prowess for evading, and Coordination for dodging..

*Detection* You can detect specific forms of energy, power, or presence with an Awareness level equal to your detection level.  Choose one: Cosmic, Emotion, Energy, Magic, Magnetic, Power, Radiation, Spirit, etc.

*ESP*
*Interface* You can access info from and interface with computers at a visual range.  Use the higher of your Interface Level or Intellect levels when operating computers.  This acts like Telepathy against computers and robots.

*Postcognition*
*Precognition*

*Supersenses* You have enhanced or extraordinary sensory abilities.  Each level choose one ability from the following types:
Additional senses. Enhanced (each level adds +1 to awareness tests using a specific sense). Extended (reduced the effective range of something by one.)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Specialties]
*Acrobatics*
*Aerial Combat*
*Art* Choose: graphic arts, sculpture, photography, film, etc.
*Buisness*
*Computers*
*Criminology*
*Drive*
*Electronics*
*Investigation*
*Languages *Increases the int level for determining number of languages known. 
Law
*Leadership* Teams only can have one leader at a time. Super hero teams with a leader gain 1 additional Team Determination
*Martial Arts*
*Medicine*
*Mechanics*
*Mental Resistance*
*Military*
*Occult*
*Perform*: Acting, comedy, dancing, music, singing, etc. 
Pilot
Power: Grants a bonus to using a power
*Psychiatry*
*Science*: Choose: Anthropology, archeology, astronomy, biology, chemistry, ecology, genetics, meallurgy, meteorology, oceanography, physics, radiology, and sociology.
*Sight of Hand*
*Stealth*
*Underwater combat*
*Weapons: *Choose: Blades, Bludgeons, Bows (includes crossbows), Polearms, Throwing, etc.  Master of all weapon tend to have high prowess rather then many specialties.
*Wrestling*
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 25, 2010)

OH yeah, Shayuri.  You WILL recognize some of the NPCs that may appear..


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 26, 2010)

Yey similar dice mechanic to Feng Shui.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Are there any other powers you guys want me to type a brief write up of?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Very interested (and got the pdf ). Could we also opt for the random creation method?

a) easier when not everyone has a book for making the characters. We just post the needed rolls.
b) random sounds fun for a BadRongFun game.

If not, I will try how the system handles shapeshifting, playing the bastard son of the mythological Loki


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Very interested (and got the pdf ). Could we also opt for the random creation method?
> 
> a) easier when not everyone has a book for making the characters. We just post the needed rolls.
> b) random sounds fun for a BadRongFun game.



Good idea.  I'll post the general info for doing the rolls for those who want to create random characters (and don't have the book). 


[sblock=Random Generation]

*Phase 1: Origin (2d6)*
2-4  Trained: 3 bonus specialties. 3 fewer powers (minimum 0).  All powers non innate. 
5-6 Transformed: Increase one ability or power by +2
7 Birth Right: One additional innate power of your choice or +2 to any rolled power.
8 - 9 Gimmick: All powers are devices.  +2 to one Mental Ability (Awareness, Intellect, or Willpower) 
10 Artificial: +2 Strength.  You can choose Life Support as a bonus power.
11 Unearthly I:  Increase two abilities by +2.  You get one fewer power (minimum 1). 
12 Unearthly II: Roll twice on this table (ignoring duplicates or results of 12).  Your character gains the results of both origins.
*
Phase II:  Abilities.*
Roll each ability in the following order: Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power.  You may swap two abilities levels then add any modifiers from Phase I. If your total level of your abilities re under 20, discard all results and reroll.

LEVEL DETERMINATION TABLE (2d6)
2: 1
3: 2
4: 3
5 - 6: 4
7 - 8: 5
9 -10: 6
11: 7
12: 8

*Phase III:  Powers*
Determine the number of powers you get.
2-4: 2
5-7: 3
8-10: 4
11-12: 5

Roll each Power.  If you roll more then one of the same type of power (movement, offensive, etc) you can re-roll to get a different type.  If you roll the same power twice, you can choose to increase the power's level by +2 (10 max) or roll again to select a new power.  To determine if a power is innate or a device, roll 1d6: 1-3 Innate, 4-6 Device.

Power Type
2-3: Alteration
4-5: Controll
6: Defensive
7: Mental
8: Movement
9-10: Offensive
11-12: Sensory

Some powers have bonus powers.*  I'll place them in the descriptions as I see what people get.  This way you can tweek up your character after rolling instead of having to deal with whatever fate handed you. But as a hint, any time I wrote "as an added effect" or "for 1 additional point" in the power's description, that my friend is a "bonus power."

[sblock=Alteration Powers (1d6 twice)]
1-2
.....1 Ability Boost.  Roll 1d6 to assign ability randomly. 1: PRO, 2: CRD, 3:STR, 4: INT, 5: AWE, 6: WLL
.....2 Ability Increase. +2 to one ability. Roll 1d6 to assign ability randomly. 1: PRO, 2: CRD, 3:STR, 4: INT, 5: AWE, 6: WLL. Only counts as a power if the ability ends up being 7+
.....3 Alter Ego. If you roll twice this becomes serial alter ego.
.....4 Alternate Form
.....5 Aquatic
.....6 Chameleon
3-4
.....1 Density
.....2 Duplication •
.....3 Extra Body Parts.  Choose type or roll 2d6.
.....4 Growth
.....5 Invisibility
.....6 Phasing
5-6
.....1 Material Duplication•
.....2 Power Duplication •
.....3 Power Theft •
.....4 Transformation •
.....5 Shrinking
.....6 Stretching
[/sblock]

[sblock=Control Powers (1d6 Twice)]
1-2
.....1-4 Elemental Control.  Choose 2 effects.  Then roll 1d6 twice for type.
.....5-6 Alteration Ray.  Roll 1d6 for type
3-4
.....1-3 Telekinesis
.....4 Animation
.....5 Plant Control
.....6 Probability Control •
5-6
.....1 Healing
.....2 Power Nullification
.....3 Time Control •
.....4 Transmutation •
.....5-6 Wizardry•
[/sblock]


[sblock=Defense Powers (1d6 Twice)]
1-2
.....1-3 Force Field
.....4-6 Invulnerability
3-4
.....1 Absorption
.....2 Immortality •
.....3-4 Immunity •
.....5-6 Reflection •
5-6
.....1-2 Life Support
.....3-4 Regeneration
.....5-6 Resistance
[/sblock]

[sblock=Movement(1d6 Twice)]
1-4
.....1-2 Flight  
.....3-4 Super-Speed
.....5 Swinging
.....6 Teleportation •
5-6
.....1 Burrowing
.....2 Dimension Travel
.....3-4 Leaping
.....5-6 Wall-Crawling
[/sblock]

[sblock=Offensive Powers  (1d6 Twice)]
1-3
..... 1 Affliction
.....2 Binding
.....3-4 Blast
.....5-6 Strike
4-6
..... 1 Aura
.....2-3 Blinding
.....4 Fast Attack
.....5 Life Drain
.....6 Paralysis
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sensory (1d6 Twice)]
1-3 
.....1-2 Detection Choose or roll 2d6 for type.
.....3 ESP
.....4-6 Supersenses.  Roll 1d6 for type. 1-2 Additional, 3-4 Enhansed, 5-6 Extended.
4-6 
.....1-2 Danger Sense
.....3 Interface
.....4 Postcognition
.....5-6 Precognition
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mental Powers (1d6 Twice)]
1-3
..... 1 Astral Projection•
.....2-3 Illusion
.....4 Mental Blast
.....5-6 Telepathy
4-6
..... 1 Animal Control  Choose or Roll 2d6 for type.
.....2 Emotion Control. If only one emotion raise level by +2.  Choose or roll 2d6 for emotion.
.....3 Mind Control •
.....4-5 Mind Shield
.....6 Possession •
[/sblock]
• These powers are count as two powers.

Roll Level of each power using LEVEL DETERMINATION TABLE.


*Phase 4: Specialties*
Roll the number of specialties, then select the ones you want from the list.  Note: [Expert] specialties count as 2, [Master] specialties count as 3.

NUMBER OF SPECIALTIES
2 - 4: 1
5 - 7: 2
8 - 10: 3
11 -12: 4

Select specialties from Specialties list.


*Phase VI:  Stamina, Background, and Determination*
Stamina = Strength + Will Power
Come up wit ha good background.
Determination =  6 - ( [# Abilities over 7+] + Number of Powers]) <minimum 1>
Come up with at least 2 qualities and 1 challenge.

*"Bonus powers" fill one of your power slots without having your having to roll it on the table.  
** No level can be over 10.



[/sblock]

Anyways... since I'm allowing random generation, up the point totals on the point buy characters to 45.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Origin  (2d6=10)
Artificial

Ability levels  (Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power)  (2d6=6, 2d6=11, 2d6=4, 2d6=6, 2d6=6, 2d6=5)

Prowess 4 7
Coordination 7 4
Strength 3 + 2
Intellect 4
Awareness 4
Willpower 4

Number of Powers  (2d6=7)
3 Powers

Power 1 (2d6=8,  1d6=6, 1d6=5)
Wallcrawling

Power 2 (2d6=5,  1d6=2, 1d6=6)
Alteration Ray Type  (1d6=1)
Density Ray -> Changed to Life Support

Power 3 (2d6=9,  1d6=1, 1d6=1)
Affliction

Power Levels  (Wallcrawling, Life Support, Affliction) (2d6=9, 2d6=2, 2d6=7)
re-roll for 'crappy power'  Life Support PL  (2d6=5)

Wallcrawling 6
Life Support 5 (Sleeping, 4 more)
Affliction 5

Number of  Specialties (2d6=9)
3 Specialties
(Acrobatics, Martial Arts, Stealth)


Stamina = 8

Determination = 2

Challenges:
Personal (Social?) - No true human (he is a cloned being, without true civil rights)
Personal - Shyness before the media, doesn't like interviews, lets overs take the credits

Qualities:
Catch Phrase - "Feel my Sting!"
Motivation - Proofing that he isn't just a soulless clone by helping others and being 'good'
Connection - Military
Epithet - Super-Soldier of the Next Generation


Cost would have be: 46


*Arac-Knight*

Arac-Knight was genetically engineered as a prototype of a new super-soldier. All abilities were boosted to above average rank with incredible close combat abilities. A bonus to the possible missions were the deletion of the need to sleep, climbing gear or weapons. But they forgot something to delete: consciousness!
So he 'rebelled' against the wet-work missions. To expensive to waste, he was transferred to public relations, as proof, that the government can produce it's own 'heroes', not just soldiers...

More to come...


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 28, 2010)

Origin: 2d6=11 Unearthly I

Ability Scores: 2d6=8, 2d6=5,  2d6=9, 2d6=8, 2d6=5, 2d6=7

Prowess: 5 
Coordination: 4 (swap to Str) 6+2= 8
Strength: 6 (swap to Coord) 4 
Intelligence: 5
Awareness: 4+2= 6
Willpower: 5

Number of Powers: 2d6=8  4-1 = 3 Powers

Power 1: 2d6=5, 1d6=4,  1d6=1 Control: Telekinesis

Power 2: 2d6=10, 1d6=4,  1d6=3 Offensive: Blinding

Power 3: 2d6=12, 1d6=1,  1d6=5 Sensory: Supersenses Type: 1d6=4 Enhanced

Power Levels: 2d6=2, 2d6=8,  2d6=7 Telekinesis 1, Blinding 5, Enhanced Supersenses 5

Specialties: 2d6=5 2; Military, Pilot

Stamina: 14

Determination: 1

Qualities:
Hella rich: X sold the wreckage of his warship to an undisclosed source (actually Dark Star), giving him the revenue and prestige of a billionaire entrepreneur.
Celebrity: X isn't shy, either.  He knows he stands out in a crowd, and when he's not relaxing at home, he's out on the town mixing it up with A-list celebs or throwing wild parties at his mansion.   
Activist: Despite his ego (or perhaps because of it), X donates a good portion of his time and money to support groups such as the WWF, Greenpeace, and other associations that protect Mother Earth and her Children. 

Challenges:
Deserter: his home planet isn't happy that he up and left the war with a valuable piece of technology.  He's persona non grata on his home world, and there is a government-issued price on his head.
Dark Star leverage: Dark Star is aware of X's origins and his bounty; as such, they have a way of strong-arming him into doing the occasional dirty job "off the books" with threats of cutting off his funding or turning him over to his former government.
Glory Hound: Every team has one. He never refuses to stop and talk to the press and explain how awesome he is.

[sblock=HeroMachine]2.5b5*m1*Character Name*Hair:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,23,Eyebrows:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,21,Eyes:Standard,aliens,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,20,Nose:Standard,widelong,00769C,FFFFFF,100,100,27,Mouth:Standard,stogie,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,18,Beard:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,26,Ears:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,19,Skin:Standard,tiger,00769C,39BAB5,100,100,6,Mask:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,22,Headgear:Glasses,cyclops,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,29,Undershirt:Standard,long,202020,181818,100,100,7,Overshirt:Standard,blox,6A0108,A66900,100,100,8,Coat:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,25,RightGlove:Standard,tek1,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,17,LeftGlove:Standard,tek1,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,16,Insignia:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,9,Neckwear:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,24,Belt:Standard,pouches,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,15,Leggings:Standard,long,181818,181818,100,100,10,Overleggings:Standard,blox,6A0108,FFFFFF,100,100,11,Pants:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,14,RightFoot:Standard,blox,6B0039,E70052,100,100,13,LeftFoot:Standard,blox,6B0039,006938,100,100,12,Back:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,3,Wings:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,4,Tail:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,5,Aura:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,2,Companion:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,31,Background:Standard,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,1,RightHand:Limbs,fraBlank,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,30,LeftHand:Firearms,bfg,FFFFFF,FFFFFF,100,100,28,#[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> ...
> 
> Ability Scores: 2d6=8, 2d6=5,  2d6=9, 2d6=8, 2d6=5, 2d6=7
> 
> ...




You have to use the LEVEL DETERMINATION TABLE (2d6) (from RdM's post above) as you did for powers:

2: 1
3: 2
4: 3
5 - 6: 4
7 - 8: 5
9 -10: 6
11: 7
12: 8

So
Prowess: 8 = 5
Coordination: 5 (swap to Str) 9 =6
Strength: 9 (swap to Coord) 5+2 = 7 = 5
Intelligence: 8 = 5
Awareness: 5+2 = 7 = 5
Willpower: 7 = 5

=
Stamina 10
Determination 3


Still very good. (Sorry, I'm not the DM, I hope you don't think the post inappropriate)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll love to play, but I know nothing about the system! 
Got plenty of concepts though.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 28, 2010)

No worried, WD - I edited my original post when I figured out that a base 9 was too high. 

I gotta say, though, my guy is pretty one-dimensional.  He has a pathetic TK power, a really awesome Blinding power, and otherwise is awesome stat-wise.  I'm guessing he'll be able to do anything non-super he wants.

I made his specialties Military and Pilot because I envision him as an alien pilot/navy Seal type.  His reflexes and senses make him an epic gunslinger right off the bat (hence why I chose Pilot instead of Guns), and so I envision him as a Grifter-type (from WildC.A.T.S fame).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Suggestion: His Blinding attack is really just a clever use of his TK. He can use his otherwise weak TK to grab people's eyelids and hold them shut!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Or sqeezing the optic nerve. BTW, I have a small miss in the correction and I will change the symbol and the name of my character.

New name: Arac-Knight


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Walking Dad>
About your character-> evil thoughts. evil thoughts.

Anyways, don't worry your helping Hbk out was cool.   



Herobizkit>
Hmmm..  A seconds super soldier military guy.  It Looks like a super team theme is starting to happen.

Shayuri's and Walking Dads description of Blinding with TK is actually pretty good considering that the system's pretty open ended about how it happens.

Here are the Bonus powers that are available, so if you want to swap TK, blinding, or Enhanced Senses out for a better power:

TK: As bonus powers:  Attacking (as blast) using Will Power.  Defending (Force field) at your TK level.  Movement (flight) at your tk level

Blinding:  As a bonus power you can blind more then once sense at a time OR as a bonus power you can blind multiple targets all targets within a close area.

Supersenses:  As a bonus power Danger Sense or Detection. Let me just say DANGERSENSE IS AWESOME!!!! If you choose Danger sense you must reroll it's power level until it's higher then your Awareness level.  

If you keep Supersenses, what type of enhanced sense do you want?  Ie. Enhanced vision, hearing, etc.



Voda Vosa >
Don't worry.  There isn't much you need to know to in order to play because the system's pretty streamline and simple.  Hell, Steve Kenison pretty much stated that he wanted the game to be playable without having to learn too many rules before hand.  So feel free to roll up a random character. 

Also, I will fill in the cracks as things pop up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Relique, 2 questions.

First, how does Time Control work? I'm considering a "temporal speedster" character. That is, a character who appears to move very fast...but in reality is slowing everything else down and moving normally.

Second, how does power armor work? Do I buy a bunch of powers and give them all the Device keyword and that's it?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll plug in a small hole right now.

Some adjectives to describe stat levels... and what you could lift at each level.
1 Weak... A heavy sack.
2 Below Average... A child.
3 Average... Several heavy sacks.
4 Beyond Average... A adult man.
5 Exceptional.  A motorcycle...
6 Extraordinary... A car
7 Low Super Human... A tank
8 Super Human... A fully loaded train
9 High Super Human... A building
10 Cosmic... A mountain


DISTANCE
*Personal*:  Close enough to touch.
*Close*:  Close enough to hit with a melee weapon or move up to them in a single panel.  You can talk normally to people within this distance.
*Extended*:  To far to hit with melee weapons. Within range of ranged weapons (like handguns and arrows). YOU HAVE TO SHOUT IN ORDER TO COMMUNICATE!
*Visual*: As far as you can see.  You must use radios, or optics to communicate at this distance.
*Beyond*:  This is beyond you can see. Thins in this range is described in real world terms.  Could be 100s of miles, or continents away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Walking Dad>
> About your character-> evil thoughts. evil thoughts.
> 
> ...




If it counts as a challenge, I will just add it to the sheet 

BTW, I'm very new to Fate based systems, so take it easy on me


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2010)

Allright, I'm a bit lost: 
What characters are already done or in plans of being complete? Mainly to not step on anybody's toes. 
What do I need to roll?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

If you want to do Random, it is recommend you do the rolls before the background (how to roll, see RdM's great post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5226009-post12.html

For point buy, you got 45 pts and pay one for each point in abilities, powers and for specialization.

So far 2 characters were rolled, both (ex-) millitary/ supersoldier guys (one is a clone, the other an alien).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Relique, 2 questions.
> 
> First, how does Time Control work? I'm considering a "temporal speedster" character. That is, a character who appears to move very fast...but in reality is slowing everything else down and moving normally.






			
				ICONS said:
			
		

> Time Control
> You can exert control over the flow of time, allowing you to perform a number of effects. Choose two you can do when you get this power, the rest you can acquire as bonus powers*:
> • Slow down time relative to you, giving you Super-Speed at your Time Control level.
> • Slow down time for those within close range, giving you Fast Attack at your Time Control level.
> ...







> Second, how does power armor work? Do I buy a bunch of powers and give them all the Device keyword and that's it?




Thats one way... the simplest way.

Other ways you can do it:

Alter Ego/Serial Alter Ego (if you are like Tony Stark and have power suit, for every occasion):  Basically make your normal character have lower than 45 points and/or give him Alter Ego 10.  Please Note: Serial Alter Ego can be fun since there is an unlimited version where you roll randomly for each suit when you decide to use it.

Your alter ego will could have higher levels in all your abilities (mental abilities might remain unchanged),  and the same specialties (you can add some more or higher leveled ones due to "software" upgrades).  You then give the suit any power it may need (including wizardry [gadgetry].

Determination WILL be based off Alter-Ego you use at the item.  However, any determination you use is taken from all Alter Egos.  That way, your suit might run out of luck, but you can still come up with a plan when your out of it.

Device: Wizardry [Gadgetry].  State that each effect is part of your suit.  This also allows you to have some add-ons which you might not use all the time (but are based your sending determination to use the power).  Problem is this way limits your powers to be lower then your INT.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2010)

Lets see... Let's sketch first...

Origin, Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power, Powers, Power Type

2d6 → [5,6] = (11) Unearthly I

2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Prowess
2d6 → [5,6] = (11) 7 Coordination
2d6 → [5,1] = (6) 4 Strength
2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Intellect 
2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 5 Awareness 
2d6 → [4,1] = (5) 4 Will Power

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 3 powers

Roll Lookup

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) Mental
2d6 → [1,5] = (6) Defensive
2d6 → [4,3] = (7) Mental

Roll Lookup


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> If it counts as a challenge, I will just add it to the sheet
> 
> BTW, I'm very new to Fate based systems, so take it easy on me




Three Four things:

1) Since this game is set in an old gameworld of mine, one organization which is known to do alot of mucking around with Genetics (and has government ties) is Dark Star Institute.  There is a stigma for being associated with them.  That being the company tends to have many EVIL mad scientists working for them and they are rumored to occasionally set experiments loose on the public which usually ends with lots of damage, lots of death, and lots of super-heroes and vigilantes getting involved.
2) It is possible that he is based off of an existing template meaning that his serial/model numbers are "X-???".  Each has a different power set but same looks.  Your clones still do wet work jobs and can be a potential problem.
3) The "Stryfe/Cable syndrome." You are a clone... or maybe you are the original.  It's not known which since the lab mixed up the paper work and they implanted memories into the clone's skull.  You don't want to be the clone that any insinuation that you're a clone sets you off.
4) Above all, your makers want you back (even if it means you are coming "home" in a body bag).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Great my background is compatible with the world (got abit of a combined Origins & Clone Saga vibe)...

but I don't lie 4 

I thought him more used as face project to hide something darker behind... and to useful in this regard to be eliminated. So, maybe he was a job for the millitary. The millitary and he are fine with one another, but DSI wants him back, but must do so in secret, or the millitary will not be amused. No open hunt, but something more insidious.

also looks that there will be 2 aliens


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Lets see... Let's sketch first...
> 
> Origin, Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power, Powers, Power Type
> 
> ...



Since you are unearthly 1 you actually have 1 less power BUT two of your abilities are increased by +2. So basically you could have 2 mental powers or 1 mental and 1 defense power.

Roll 1d6 twice for each power to determine what you have

Also, don't forget to roll for the number of specialties you have and then select them.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Great my background is compatible with the world...
> 
> but I don't lie 4
> 
> ...




Those were only suggestions (evil ones).  After all, that's only one company (one of the most evil), and there are others that are working for good.  Besides...  

SPOILER:  The US Government did make several super soldiers which are viewed in good light by the public.  These include Captain Superior and The Peace Keeper, and the Hooded Patriot.

Wait...  Maybe Captain Superior ISN'T a good example... since you will learn he's really somewhat of a douche.  But the other two... they are loved by all.  /SPOILER.

Yes, I'm aware that I didn't really do spoilers since the world already knows about them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Did I mention that 1 is ok and I really like 2 & 3


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah.  But I also needed to state the thing about the other government super soldier projects since The Peace Keeper and Hooded Patriot (who is either dead or retired) were both USHA* founding members.  Captain Superior is also a member.



* Could it possibly be that during the "Golden/Silver Age" USHA stood for _United State's Hero Alliance_ and not the _United Super Hero Alliance_?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Relique, thanks for the replies!

The Serial Alter Ego thing inspired another question.

How do I determine the levels of the powers within the Alter Egos? What does each level of Serial Alter Ego "buy" me? That is, what's the difference between SAE 9 and SAE 10?

Also, I see that alter egos can only have 4 super powers each. How easy is it to switch between alter egos?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Relique, thanks for the replies!
> 
> The Serial Alter Ego thing inspired another question.
> 
> How do I determine the levels of the powers within the Alter Egos? What does each level of Serial Alter Ego "buy" me? That is, what's the difference between SAE 9 and SAE 10?



As Steve Kenison stated in one of RPGnet's ICONS threads, that the Power Level of Alter Ego exists for Nullification purposes .  That is it helps prevent you from being kick out of your alter ego. Since your characters alternate form is considered a power in itself, if Null Power is equal to your Alter Ego's power level, a test result of 3+ on a straight 1d6-1d6 will nullify it (Minor Null Power successes only cut the power down to half its effective level.  Major or greater shuts it down for a number of rounds equal to the Null Power Level).

This is because:

POWER TEST = Effort - Difficulty +/- modifiers.
 = ((1d6 - 1d6) + Null Power Level) - Target Alter-Ego +/- modifiers.
 = (1d6 - 1d6) + (Null Power Level - Target Alter Ego Level) +/- modifiers

Results
0> =Failure.
0 - 2 = Moderate success
3 - 4 = Major Success
5 - 14 = Massive Success
15+ = Cosmic Success.

If you are a gambler, here are the odds for each result:

Result / Exact Result  / Result or Higher
+5 / 2.77% / 2.77%
+4  / 5.55% / 8.33%
+3 / 8.33% / 16.66%
+2 / 11.11% /27.77%
+1 / 13.88% / 41.66%
0 / 16.66% / 58.33%
–1 / 13.88% / 72.22%
–2 / 11.11% / 83.33%
–3 / 8.33% / 91.66%
–4 / 5.55% / 97.22%
–5 / 2.77% / 100%




> Also, I see that alter egos can only have 4 super powers each.



Yes, because they get "one less power then the amount you rolled."  Which in terms of Point Buy is one less power then the maximum (which is 5).



> How easy is it to switch between alter egos?



By default you can do it at will, without rolling.  This means it can take one panel to do a full switch.  Anything else becomes an challenge.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

I seeee...

So really, having excessive ranks in Alter Ego is probably unnecessary, unless you anticipate high level Nulls being thrown around...

And since you can change between AE's so easily, it might better reflect a single reconfigurable suit, than five separate ones. A suit that can be altered for specializations in different sorts of environments and combat tactics...

I'm still unclear about how to determine the level of powers within the Egos though. For example, if I have an Alter Ego with:

Strength (higher than my normal)
Invulnerability
Blast
Flight

That's a pretty straightforward power armor suit. But what rank are each of those powers?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Woopse!  I forgot to answer one question.



> How do I determine the levels of the powers within the Alter Egos?



If you want to use point buy you just distribute the points around to you liking.  
If you want to use random generation you roll normally (you could have the powers you select as "bonus powers").

There is "Ability Increase" which boosts your strength by +2.  The power's level is also for Nullification Purposes.  This only counts as a power if your strength raises over 7


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay, but how many points?

The same as the base character?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea, it's the same as the base character.

However, if you want there to be a major difference in power between your base character and your Alter Egos point totals, you can have your base character use 38 pts (which is still a good deal higher in points then a regular human which has a 17 - 24 pt total).  I'll also allow you to trade off 4pts in your base character for a 4 point increase in your "secondary characters".


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

I look away and the thread goes mental...

I'll do the rolls for random tomorrow when I'm a bit more awake.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 29, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Here are the Bonus powers that are available, so if you want to swap TK, blinding, or Enhanced Senses out for a better power...



It's not the power itself that's bad, it's the level at which it currently operates.  A '1' is about as suck as you can get, and I realize I'll have to "power it up".  That's not my gripe, now that I've had time to think about it.

The only reason I chose an Alien Pilot was because his powers suggest someone who's physically awesome but has no "super" superpowers.  Where WD went Martial Arts, I went Guns (and arguably mecha/power armor/spaceship/helicopter Pilot).

Also, regarding advantages/disadvantages:

Can "multi-millionaire" or "hella rich" be one?  I have a concept that my guy sold his alien technology to the Right/Wrong people and made a mint.  Basically, I see my guy as a deserter, running/fleeing a war, and taking full advantage of being far, far away from home and making a damn comfortable life for himself.

As a disadvantage, now that he's a deserter, the occasional bounty hunter with too much time will find his way to Earth and cause havoc trying to drag him back.  I can expect multiple guest "villains" and good guys out of this possibility.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 29, 2010)

Also, as another possible complication, the Dark Star Institute can/will call upon him to clean up messes for them whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Also, regarding advantages/disadvantages:
> 
> Can "multi-millionaire" or "hella rich" be one? [/qoute]
> Yes.  That can be considered a quality... and depending on a situation, a challenge.
> ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

I updated name and image in my character post on page 1.

I really like to make an image for a character. If you are interested, here are some good sites:

HeroMachine.com

Fábrica de Heróis / Hero-Matic

fabrica_x

Marvel Create Your Own Superhero


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

That Fabrica X seems pretty nice.  I tend to create characters using Champions Online.  

I'm currently writing stuff down in what will become the rogue gallery thread for this game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, fabrica x is my favorite, I did a Cpt Thunder and Pseudo with it.

Is the creation mode of Champions Online free of charge?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

Origin, stat rolls and number of powers here

Origin=5 (Transformed)

Prowess 10 = 6
Coordination 8 = 5
Strength 6 = 4
Intellect 9 = 6
Awareness 11 = 7
Willpower 11 = 7

No of Powers 7 = 3

Powers rolls here

First power 9, 3 and 3 = Blast
Second Power 10, 5 and 6 = Paralysis
Third Power 7, 3 and 6 = Telepathy

Reroll the blast here

6, 1 and 4 = Invulnerability

Source of Power and levels rolls here here

Paralysis 2, 8 = innate 5
Telepathy 4, 7 = device 5 (I'll add my +2 from origin here)
Invulnerability 4, 11 = device 7 

Specialties 10 = 3

I'll choose in a moment alongside my background, something along the lines of superbright student and dancer manages to offend a fey type being and is cursed with hyperawareness (telepathy) that basically drives her and people near her catatonic (paralysis) another fey gifts her with a macguffin that allows her to control the power and acts as my invulnerability but if that gets damaged I start to lose control of my powers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

It only is if you download the trial and don't purhase any character creation enhansements.  The problem is that since the trial only allows you to have two characters on the trial account, you can't get any screen shots of them on a city background without accepting.  Luckily they do allow you to save character designs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> Origin, stat rolls and number of powers
> 
> ...




That are some Abilities and Powers , I'm glad you are on our side!


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

Specialties acrobatics, Occult, Perform (dance)


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

In TV Tropes land I'm suspecting my charcter will fall into this style Glacier Waif - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know, man... based on your skill set and talents, I see you as a bad-ass hot Gypsy chick.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I don't know, man... based on your skill set and talents, I see you as a bad-ass hot Gypsy chick.




Possibly a bit of both.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright, more things coming, still need help...

Origin, Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power, Powers, Power Type

2d6 → [5,6] = (11) Unearthly I

2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Prowess
2d6 → [5,6] = (11) 7 Coordination
2d6 → [5,1] = (6) 4 Strength
2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Intellect 
2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 5 Awareness 
2d6 → [4,1] = (5) 4 Will Power

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 3 powers

Roll Lookup

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) Mental
2d6 → [1,5] = (6) Defensive
2d6 → [4,3] = (7) Mental

Roll Lookup

I'll take 2 mental powers

Power rolls: 

1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)
Don't know what does it means since I don't understand the chart 

Roll Lookup

Number of specialties: 3

Roll Lookup

Where do I choose the specialties from?

Stamina = 8
Determination = 4

Come up with at least 2 qualities and 1 challenge.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'll take 2 mental powers
> 
> Power rolls:
> 
> ...



No problem, here's a more cleaned up version..

Roll 1.....Roll 2
1-3........ 1 Astral Projection•
.............2-3 Illusion
.............4 Mental Blast
.............5-6 Telepathy
4-6........ 1 Animal Control Choose or Roll 2d6 for type.
.............2 Emotion Control. If only one emotion raise level by +2. Choose or roll 2d6 for emotion.
.............3 Mind Control •
.............4-5 Mind Shield
.............6 Possession •

You ended up rolling the same power twice..

[sblock=POSSESSION]
You can take over someone else’s body, much like Mind Control, except your mind is “inside” the victim and controls their body, rather than issuing orders. Your own body is unconscious and immobile while you possess someone else. Otherwise, this power works just like Mind Control.

Since your mind is in control of the target’s body, you can spend your own Determination for tests you make using the possessed target (unlike Mind Control). If you place the target’s body in a lifethreatening situation, you must make a Possession test against the target’s Willpower each round,
with failure meaning the target shakes off your influence.

Merger: As a bonus power, your own body disappears and merges with the target when you possess them. You reappear near the target when the possession ends.[/sblock]

Possession is considered 2 powers for the purpose of figuring out determination.  Roll for the power's level.

Since you rolled the same power twice, you have the following options:
1.  Keep the roll and recieve +2 to your power's level.
2.  Discard the roll and obtain "Merger"
3.  Discard the roll and roll again.




> Number of specialties: 3
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Where do I choose the specialties from?



The are listed here


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright, here are the full write ups for all the powers everyone one rolled/selected (minus any examples).  I will be updating this post as we go.

[sblock=Affliction]
You can cause a fast-acting affliction – like a disease or toxin – by touching a target. Test your Affliction level against the target’s Strength each page; success results in power level damage. Failure means no damage, but the Affliction continues and another test is required on the following page. Failure by 3 or more also ends the effect.

A victim reduced to 0 Stamina begins dying and losing Strength levels, although medical attention can arrest this loss, substituting an Intellect test (with Medicine specialty bonus) for the Strength test against the Affliction.

You can remove your Affliction at will, simply by touching the victim, halting any further damage.

As a bonus power, you can use your Affliction at close range without having to touch the target. [/sblock]

[sblock=Alter-Ego]
Your hero can transform into an entirely different alternate character! Create a second character as your Alter-Ego. The new character automatically has one less power. The GM may require certain traits, notably origin and mental abilities, to remain consistent between the two characters. If your hero simply has an “ordinary” human identity with no powers, that is most likely a Challenge rather than an instance of this power. 

Serial Alter-Egos: If you roll this power twice, you can take the following option: stop rolling and discard all other powers.  In their place, you can assume a series of superhuman alter-egos! You either have a set number of alter-egos equal to the number of initially rolled powers (minimum of two) or an unlimited series of random superhuman forms (generate a new character for each identity assumed).

In both cases, you can assume alter-ego form at will, but must revert to your normal form afterward for an amount of time equal to the time spent in your superhuman form(s).[/sblock]
[sblock=Blast]
You can project a damaging blast at a distance. Choose the effect of your Blast – from pure force to an element or energy – and whether or not it is a blasting or shooting attack (see Coordination under Taking Action) when you get this power. Your Blast inflicts damage equal to its level.

As a bonus power, you can project an explosive blast, affecting all targets in a close area aroundthe target point.[/sblock]
[sblock=Blinding]
You can project an effect that temporarily blinds the target; it could be dazzling light, a chemical spray, a gob of mud or anything similar.

Make a Coordination test against the target’s Coordination to hit. With a moderate success, you blind the target for 1 page, with a major or better success, the target is blinded for 1 page per Blinding level.

The Resistance power (p. 43) can reduce the power level of your Blinding; if it’s reduced to 0 or less, you cannot blind the target.

Optionally, you can have your attack affect a sense other than sight, usually hearing to deafen the target, although you could also target a sensory power like Danger Sense or Detection. It works the same way, just targeting the other sense.

As a bonus power, your Blinding affects two senses at once rather than one, simultaneously blinding and deafening, for example. As a bonus power, you can project a blinding burst, affecting all targets in a close area around the target point.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chameleon]
Your body, as well as worn or carried items, can change color, allowing you to blend into your surroundings. This is similar to Invisibility (see p. 32), except it is easier to detect; anyone searching for you makes an Awareness test against a difficulty equal to your Chameleon power level. If the Awareness test fails, you remain hidden.[/sblock]
[sblock=Detection ]
You have the ability to detect a specific form of energy, power, or presence with Awareness equal to your Detection level. Select one type of Detection from the following list or roll 2d6: 

Roll Type Effect
2 Cosmic You can detect cosmic-level beings, cosmic energy, and universe-affecting events.
3–4 Emotion You can detect emotional states or particular emotions like fear or love.
5 Energy You can detect different types of energy and follow energy trails. You can identify different energy types with a power test.
6 Magic You can detect magical energy – spells, artifacts, those with the ability to use magic, etc.
7 Magnetic You can detect magnetic fields – including uses of Magnetic Control.
8–9 Power You can detect the use of certain powers – when a power is used or someone possesses a power, such as mutant or mental powers.
10–11 Radiation You can detect radioactive energy and sources of radiation, including uses of Radiation Control.
12 Spirit You can detect spiritual activity – such as ghosts or astral forms.
The above is by no means a complete listing of available detection powers. Players wanting a form of detection not listed here are encouraged to discuss the idea with their Game Master.

In some cases, the GM may use an opposing ability, like Coordination or Willpower, as the difficulty for a power test to detect a subject deliberately trying to hide from you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Flight]
You can fly, either through the use of an item or by innate means. Flight 5 is sufficient to cross to visual range in one panel. Flight 7 is roughly Mach 1, the speed of sound, with higher levels of Flight orders of magnitude faster. Flight 10 is sufficient to go anywhere in the world in a single panel. [/sblock]
[sblock=Life Support]
You can ignore certain physical needs like breathing, eating, or sleeping. For each level of Life Support, choose one of the following needs to ignore. At Life Support 10, you automatically ignore them all:
• Cold (atmospheric or environmental low temperatures)
• Breathing (you don’t need to breathe at all)
• Eating (including thirst and the need to eliminate waste)
• Heat (atmospheric or environmental high temperatures)
• Pathogens (atmospheric or environmental diseases)
• Pressure (you can survive extremely high pressures)
• Radiation (atmospheric or environmental radiation levels)
• Sleeping (although not fatigue from exertion)
• Toxins (atmospheric or environmental toxins)
• Vacuum (you can survive extremely low pressures)

Surviving unprotected in deep space requires Life Support 4 to deal with the cold, airlessness, radiation, and vacuum.

Life Support does not provide protection against damaging attacks, for that see Resistance
(following).[/sblock]
[sblock=Invulnerability]
You are resistant to physical damage, subtracting your Invulnerability level from the damage caused by an attack, which may reduce it to 0 or less, meaning you suffer no damage. Attacks reduced to 0 damage may still stun or slam you, however, even if you suffer no actual damage from the attack. Attacks reduced below 0 damage have no effect at all.

Your Invulnerability may come from armor plating, a leathery hide, skin made of something other than flesh (such as metal), or just a general superhuman toughness, you decide.

Device: A character who has this power from a device may choose to have a suit of armor that provides the Invulnerability and incorporates any or all of the character’s other powers into it. [/sblock]
[sblock=Mental Blast]
You can strike other minds within visual range with blasts of mental “force.” Roll a Willpower test,
with a difficulty equal to the target’s Willpower and read the results like a blasting attack (see Blasting, p. 49). You inflict damage equal to your power level and can stun, but not slam, your target.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paralysis]
Your touch can render opponents unable to move. To paralyze an opponent you must roll a test to touch the target and a Paralysis test against your target’s Strength. With a moderate success the target is paralyzed for one page. A major success paralyzes the target for pages equal to your Paralysis level.

As a bonus power, you can use Paralysis at close range, without having to touch your target.[/sblock]

[sblock=POSSESSION]
You can take over someone else’s body, much like Mind Control, except your mind is “inside” the victim and controls their body, rather than issuing orders. Your own body is unconscious and immobile while you possess someone else. Otherwise, this power works just like Mind Control.

Since your mind is in control of the target’s body, you can spend your own Determination for tests you make using the possessed target (unlike Mind Control). If you place the target’s body in a lifethreatening situation, you must make a Possession test against the target’s Willpower each round,
with failure meaning the target shakes off your influence.

Merger: As a bonus power, your own body disappears and merges with the target when you possess them. You reappear near the target when the possession ends.[/sblock]
[sblock=Supersenses ]
You have enhanced or extraordinary sensory abilities. Each level in Supersenses grants you one of the following abilities. Choose one or roll 1d6. You can choose some abilities more than once, in which case their effects are cumulative. 

If you have Supersenses, you can choose Danger Sense or Detection as a bonus power.

Roll Type Effect
1–2 Additional You have more than just the five normal senses; each level gives you a new sensory ability, like infravision, radar, sonar, or x-ray vision (the ability to see through solid objects). Discuss the details of the new sensory abilities with the GM.
3–4 Enhanced Each level adds a +1 bonus to Awareness tests using a particular sense, much like a specialty; e.g. Enhanced Vision, Enhanced Hearing, etc.
5–6 Extended Each level reduces the effective range to sense something by one. For example, you can see things at visual range as if they were only at extended range.[/sblock]
[sblock=Telekinesis]
You have the ability to move objects in visual range without touching them.

The power’s level is treated as its Strength for lifting and moving things. Use your Willpower as your telekinetic “Coordination”. You can also acquire the following bonus powers:

Attacking: You can strike targets with bolts of telekinetic force – using Willpower in place of Coordination for the Blasting or Throwing test. A successful attack deals damage equal to your Telekinesis level.

Defending: You can use your Telekinesis like a Force Field (see Defensive Powers) at your Telekinesis power level.

Moving: You can lift and move yourself, giving you Flight (see Movement Powers) at your
Telekinesis power level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Telepathy]
You can read the minds of others and transmit your thoughts to them.

You can read the mind of any character with a Willpower level lower than your Telepathy level or Willpower, whichever is greater. Minds with greater Willpower are closed to you unless you first tag one of their aspects (see Tagging and Compelling under Determination). Roll a Telepathy test against the subject’s Willpower to read their thoughts.

You are automatically aware when someone attempts to read your mind and may attempt to block the attempt; both telepaths roll power tests and the greater effort wins.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Wall-Crawling]
You can move normally across vertical and upside-down surfaces (walls and ceilings, for example). Game Masters should require a power test when attempting to move across a particularly slick or slippery surface, with the difficulty based on the surface. [/sblock]

As you can see, some of you still have options in regards to bonus powers you could swap out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2010)

Lemme see how well I'm grasping this. Take a look at this very VERY preliminary workup for a character wearing a reconfigurable suit of battle armor. Basically, its components can be activated, deactivated or repurposed on the fly to create different operating modes with different intended uses.

Attributes (21pts)
PROwess = 3
CooRDination = 3
STRength = 3
INTellect = 6
AWarEness = 3
WiLL power = 3
STAmina = 7

Specialties (6pts)
Business
Computer
Electronics
Mechanics
Science: Chemistry
Science: Metallurgy

Serial Alter Ego 9 (18pts)

Suit Base Template (45pts) <--- This lists the traits that all the modes have in common, which is the character's basic stats and skills.
- Stats: 21pts
- Specialties: 6pts
- Discretionary: 18pts

Powerhouse
- +2 Prowess (2pts)
- +4 Str (4pts, counts as power)
- +5 Flight (5pts)
- +7 Invulnerability (7pts)

Sky Ranger
- +2 Coordination (2pts)
- +5 Blast (5pts)
- +6 Flight (6pts)
- +5 Invulnerability (5pts)

Scout
- +1 Stealth Specialty (1pt)
- +3 Detect Energy (3pts)
- +2 Awareness (2pts)
- +2 Supersenses (Extended Vision)
- +5 Chameleon (5pts)
- +5 Invulnerability (5pts)

Explorer
- +8 Life Support: Cold, Heat, Toxins, Pathogens, Breathing, Pressure, Vacuum, radiation (8pts)
- +5 Flight (5pts)
- +5 Invulnerability (5pts)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Shayuri, what you posted works.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2010)

But is it well-built? Do you have any suggestions for how I could tighten the design up?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

How do those of us on Random get the bonus powers? I may have missed something.

I was planning on having my psychic girl basically have always on two way empathy (overloads brain=paralysis) she has a magically device that allows her to control it, thus telepathy and provides her with the invulnerability (possibly in the style of Armor from the X-men). She can never no be wearing this divice or she goes catatonic and hurts everyone around her, I feel this would make a good challenge and provide ANGST!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> But is it well-built? Do you have any suggestions for how I could tighten the design up?




It's well built.  Though Serial Alter Ego is somewhat problematic since there has yet to be any official word on it's point buying cost.  According to some interpretations I've seen, what you have written up for that power should cost 10 points (9 levels + the serial effect). 

That leaves you with an 8 point discrepancy in the base form, which isn't really an issue considering that: 1) The base form is supposed to only have the Serial Alter Ego as a power.  2) Your suit is meant to augment your base form not replace it.

However, I will allow you to transfer 5 of those points to raise each of your forms' maximum point totals.

There's not that much I'd change considering that your choices of Ability vs Specialty makes sense since over all bonuses are better then situational bonuses. Your character suits also are clearly defined with powers that make sense, which is a huge bonus.  I forsee you using the suits in this specific order (most use to least use) Power House, Sky Ranger, Scout, Explorer.

From your character's stats alone the image of a Tony Stark type character comes to mind.  So unless your character intends on being self employed I have one connection..

New World Industries.   They are the WayneCorp of this world, but minus many of the humanitarian subsidiaries.  NWI does not have as many Government contracts, but maybe that's because they are rumored to have built their own corporations which they are supplying with weapons and equipment.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> How do those of us on Random get the bonus powers? I may have missed something.
> 
> I was planning on having my psychic girl basically have always on two way empathy (overloads brain=paralysis) she has a magically device that allows her to control it, thus telepathy and provides her with the invulnerability (possibly in the style of Armor from the X-men). She can never no be wearing this divice or she goes catatonic and hurts everyone around her, I feel this would make a good challenge and provide ANGST!!!




Bonus power aren't really bonus powers unless your origin stated "You gain one additional power".

Instead, bonus powers give you the opportunity to get rid of one or more of your rolled powers and replace it with something that makes sense with what you already had.

Now with that said, I WILL allow you to be able to do that.  Wait, what? how?

Add This line to your Aspects:

Challenge: Can only use Paralysis on targets After establishing mental contact (may be done at close range)

DONE!


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 29, 2010)

Groovy that works for me. Now of course I need the good side of aspects and the hard part - a name...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 29, 2010)

Since many all the characters are nearing compleation, it is time for me to ask you all two questions:

1) Does your characters know each other or know of each other?
2) If so, have you already formed a super/crime-fighting group or are you all solo heroes?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

*Xokzatle*

Origin, Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power, Powers, Power Type

2d6 → [5,6] = (11) Unearthly I

2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Prowess
2d6 → [5,6] = (11) 7 Coordination
2d6 → [5,1] = (6) 4 Strength
2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Intellect 
2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 5 Awareness 
2d6 → [4,1] = (5) 4 Will Power

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 3 powers

Roll Lookup

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) Mental
2d6 → [1,5] = (6) Defensive
2d6 → [4,3] = (7) Mental

Roll Lookup

I'll take 2 mental powers

Power rolls: 

1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)

I'll take Possession and Merger as bonus power

Roll Lookup

Number of specialties: 3 (Occult, Mental resistance, Power(Possession))

Roll Lookup


Stamina = 8
Determination = 4

qualities: 
Aztec High priest: Xokzatle has a broad knowledge of astronomy and aztec religion, as well as ancient knowledge of his people.
Mind senses: Xokzatle doesn't have actual ears or eyes, so he can't see or hear; he emulates those senses with his powerful brain.

challenge: Spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods and make the world a better place being a brain in a jar. 

Xokzatle: The ancient Aztec wanted to preserve their most honourable priest, Xokzatle. They knew that it was his head that should be conserved, since no matter how hard they try, his body would decay after centuries. So employing magical rituals, the ancient Aztec preserved his brain, in a jar full of  a magical conjunction. Xokzatle remained in his jar, buried in his mausoleum for centuries. 
When tomb robbers dig in to stole his treasures, he activated his altar and stone legs raise him from the ground. Using his mental powers, he made the robbers pay the ultimate price. 
Since then he wonders the world, trying to spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods, but the world has changed, and no one seems prone to accept what a brain in a walking jar says. So faithful to his teachings, Xokzatle will show with the example, and try making the world a better place.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 30, 2010)

Added these to my original char sheet on page 1:

Qualities:
Hella rich: X sold the wreckage of his warship to an undisclosed source  (actually Dark Star), giving him the revenue and prestige of a  billionaire entrepreneur.
Celebrity: X isn't shy, either.  He knows he stands out in a crowd, and  when he's not relaxing at home, he's out on the town mixing it up with  A-list celebs or throwing wild parties at his mansion.   
Activist: Despite his ego (or perhaps because of it), X donates a good  portion of his time and money to support groups such as the WWF,  Greenpeace, and other associations that protect Mother Earth and her  Children. 

Challenges:
Deserter: his home planet isn't happy that he up and left the war with a  valuable piece of technology.  He's persona non grata on his home  world, and there is a government-issued price on his head.
Dark Star leverage: Dark Star is aware of X's origins and his bounty; as  such, they have a way of strong-arming him into doing the occasional  dirty job "off the books" with threats of cutting off his funding or  turning him over to his former government.
Glory Hound: Every team has one. He never refuses to stop and talk to  the press and explain how awesome he is.

All I need now is an alien name... and to finish my character portrait on HeroMachine.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright Voda,  Here's the table to so you can roll the level of your possession power.

LEVEL DETERMINATION TABLE (2d6)
2: 1
3: 2
4: 3
5 - 6: 4
7 - 8: 5
9 -10: 6
11: 7
12: 8


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

Forgot about that, sorry. I'll like a reply on my last question about the origins and backgrounds. Thanks!

I got a 7 so It's level 5 I guess.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2584745/


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

You can pick between:

The Gangster: Gino Brigani, once a infamous Italian gangster had a supernatural encounter with an extraterrestrial creature. He tried to slain the alien, scared about it's aspect, a sluggish repulsive creature. The villain shot the creature repeatedly, although the poor alien meant no harm. The creature only wanted to bring to earth gifts and technology beyond human expectations. 
Being masters of the mind, the dying creature tried to possess the gangster to fool death, and he did. However the human body rejected him, and fall unconscious. 
When he woke up, his fellow aliens thought he was dead, and finding how brutal and aggressive earthlings were, they decided to left the planet with his body. Trapped in an inferior creature, the alien was unable to switch bodies again, although he retained some of his powers. He decided to do what he came to do, after all, what else could he do?
But Gino's consciousness was still there, and sometimes surfaced. That's why people never got to fully trust, The Gangster!

Xokzatle: The ancient Aztec wanted to preserve their most honourable priest, Xokzatle. They knew that it was his head that should be conserved, since no matter how hard they try, his body would decay after centuries. So employing magical rituals, the ancient Aztec preserved his brain, in a jar full of  a magical conjunction. Xokzatle remained in his jar, buried in his mausoleum for centuries. 
When tomb robbers dig in to stole his treasures, he activated his altar and stone legs raise him from the ground. Using his mental powers, he made the robbers pay the ultimate price. 
Since then he wonders the world, trying to spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods, but the world has changed, and no one seems prone to accept what a brain in a walking jar says. So faithful to his teachings, Xokzatle will show with the example, and try making the world a better place.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry.  I forgot about the questions.



Voda Vosa said:


> Very well I think I'm almost set. some other questions:
> Could it be like... a slug from venus?



Yes.  Depending on how you look, it might be worthy of a challenge. 



> Also, with Power bonus speciality, what do I get since I got merger as a bonus for rolling the same thing twice?




As I mentioned before, "Bonus Powers" is a misnomer.



			
				ICONS said:
			
		

> Bonus Powers
> Power descriptions refer to bonus powers; these are choices when creating a character (see Character Creation, p. 11-13). *You can have a bonus power replace one of your rolled powers.*
> 
> So, for example, if you come up with Elemental Control for your hero, you can choose to replace one of the hero’s other powers with a Blast power of the same element.



So basically, Merger replaces the second "Possession" you rolled and gives you the ability to either merge into the body you are possessing or fall down unconscious whenever you take control of someone's body.

PERSONALLY, I like M&M's version of possession (which is the bonus power version),  SOOO...  That's the version I will allow you to have without having to waste two powers on it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

The disembodied aztect priest's brain in a jar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

Good! The mystic mind waves played their part!

So, sorry to be reiterative, but my lack of English domain makes it hard for me to understand.



> PERSONALLY, I like M&M's version of possession (which is the bonus power version), SOOO... That's the version I will allow you to have without having to waste two powers on it.




So... I have merger, and a bonus power from my second roll, and another from the specialization? What can I chose for bonus power given my brainy jar background?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought about dropping my lame TK-1 for a bonus Supersense power... I'm assuming that the bonus power would be at the same level as the base power?

I may still keep it and develop it as a party trick.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Good! The mystic mind waves played their part!
> 
> So... I have merger



Yes.  I'm treating Merger as being the default for Possession


> and a bonus power from my second roll



No.  You still can roll for your second power; but, I'll let you select a power that fits your background. My suggestion would be Mental Blast or even Mind Control.



> and another from the specialization?



No.  The Power specialization only makes you better at using your power.


> What can I chose for bonus power given my brainy jar background?



See my above comment.



Herobizkit said:


> I thought about dropping my lame TK-1 for a bonus Supersense power... I'm assuming that the bonus power would be at the same level as the base power?



Only your power states something like "additional effects as bonus powers" or "you can use {Bonus Power} at your {Base Power} power level"  It's it doesn't, then you roll for the power's level.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

Now I get it!

I choose mental blast. *Throws pokeball*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Y...
> 
> Only your power states something like "additional effects as bonus powers" or "you can use {Bonus Power} at your {Base Power} power level"  It's it doesn't, then you roll for the power's level.




And I don't think there is a reason why to roll again. It is the same 'power slot', so you will still have the power level 1. Same happened to my character. I don't think the bonus power option is for re-rolling low scores.

Just my 2 cents, I'm not the DM. But the random method let's you roll the power levels after you are sure what powers you take.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

*Xokzatle*

Origin, Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power, Powers, Power Type

2d6 → [5,6] = (11) Unearthly I

2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Prowess
2d6 → [5,6] = (11) 7 Coordination
2d6 → [5,1] = (6) 4 Strength
2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 3 Intellect 
2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 5 Awareness 
2d6 → [4,1] = (5) 4 Will Power

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 3 powers

Roll Lookup

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) Mental
2d6 → [1,5] = (6) Defensive
2d6 → [4,3] = (7) Mental

Roll Lookup

I'll take 2 mental powers

Power rolls: 

1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)

I'll take Possession and Merger as bonus power

Roll Lookup

Number of specialties: 3 (Occult, Mental resistance, Power(Possession))

Roll Lookup


Stamina = 8
Determination = 4

qualities: 
Aztec High priest: Xokzatle has a broad knowledge of astronomy and aztec religion, as well as ancient knowledge of his people.
Mind senses: Xokzatle doesn't have actual ears or eyes, so he can't see or hear; he emulates those senses with his powerful brain.

challenge: Spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods and make the world a better place being a brain in a jar. 

Xokzatle: The ancient Aztec wanted to preserve their most honourable priest, Xokzatle. They knew that it was his head that should be conserved, since no matter how hard they try, his body would decay after centuries. So employing magical rituals, the ancient Aztec preserved his brain, in a jar full of  a magical conjunction. Xokzatle remained in his jar, buried in his mausoleum for centuries. 
When tomb robbers dig in to stole his treasures, he activated his altar and stone legs raise him from the ground. Using his mental powers, he made the robbers pay the ultimate price. 
Since then he wonders the world, trying to spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods, but the world has changed, and no one seems prone to accept what a brain in a walking jar says. So faithful to his teachings, Xokzatle will show with the example, and try making the world a better place.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

I think my character should have more intellect and will power instead of strength and coordination.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm happy with any knowing each other/team forming set up really. I'm still short a name and need to finalise aspects.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> It's well built.  Though Serial Alter Ego is somewhat problematic since there has yet to be any official word on it's point buying cost.  According to some interpretations I've seen, what you have written up for that power should cost 10 points (9 levels + the serial effect).
> 
> That leaves you with an 8 point discrepancy in the base form, which isn't really an issue considering that: 1) The base form is supposed to only have the Serial Alter Ego as a power.  2) Your suit is meant to augment your base form not replace it.
> 
> ...




Excellent! That's exactly the info I needed. Thanks. 

The question of cost is a little confusing. I think, and correct me if I'm wrong, what you're offering is the chance to reduce the cost of the Serial Alter Ego to 13 from 18, and in lieu of spending those 5 points elsewhere on the character's base form, I would 'transfer' them to the value of each Ego, basically becoming a 40 point base character, who has 50 point Alter Egos.

If that's the case, then I have a few more questions. 

1) How does the Strike power interact with strength? For example, you list it doing 'either' the Str damage, OR the damage of the Strike power, while the Bludgeoning Strike only does Str damage...does this mean an 'unarmed' strike does less than Str damage? Is there a reason to buy more than 1 rank in Strike (unless it's edged and you want to do more than Str damage)?

2) How does a 'bonus power' work? If I take 3 levels of Supersense, for 3 points, then buy Detect as a bonus power, does that mean I get 3 levels of Detect for 1 point? Or 1 level? Or is that not how it works at all?

3) If I buy a Blast with the Explosive rider, does that cost 1 point, or 1 point -per level-? Does it have to be a separate power from a Blast that's not explosive (say, a machine gun and missile launcher)?

4) If I go with the Serial Alter Egos, I ever get other powers via exp, or is that it forever? v  

As for the rest:

I think it makes sense that at the very least we'd know OF each other. I suspect my character may be trying to keep a low profile, at peast publically, of his 'real' identity. He's not Tony Stark.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> And I don't think there is a reason why to roll again. It is the same 'power slot', so you will still have the power level 1. Same happened to my character. I don't think the bonus power option is for re-rolling low scores.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, I'm not the DM. But the random method let's you roll the power levels after you are sure what powers you take.




  Yeah, but when I use the random generator I tend to do thing a little backwards.  That is, I tend to the roll power levels last (after I decide on swapping out).  But in truth.. I was being overly generous with that level 1 power.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I think my character should have more intellect and will power instead of strength and coordination.




I'm not sure if you already did so, but you can swap 1 ability number for another.  Your character's origin also allows you to raise two abilities by +2.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but when I use the random generator I tend to do thing a little backwards.  That is, I tend to the roll power levels last (after I decide on swapping out).  But in truth.. I was being overly generous with that level 1 power.




Actually, the power that ended with ran 1 for me was originally 'alteration ray' which I changed to my origin bonus power. If I could re-roll too... 

Life Support PL  (2d6=5)

So PL 4 and I would end up with an character exactly as powerful (point wise) as if I had used point buy


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2010)

*Xokzatle*

Origin, Prowess, Coordination, Strength, Intellect, Awareness, Will Power, Powers, Power Type

2d6 → [5,6] = (11) Unearthly I

3 Prowess
3 Coordination
4 Strength
7 Intellect 
7 Awareness 
6 Will Power

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) 3 powers

Roll Lookup

2d6 → [5,2] = (7) Mental
2d6 → [1,5] = (6) Defensive
2d6 → [4,3] = (7) Mental

Roll Lookup

I'll take 2 mental powers

Power rolls: 

1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [6] = (6)

I'll take Possession and Merger as bonus power

Roll Lookup

Number of specialties: 3 (Occult, Mental resistance, Power(Possession))

Roll Lookup


Stamina = 10
Determination = 6

qualities: 
Aztec High priest: Xokzatle has a broad knowledge of astronomy and aztec religion, as well as ancient knowledge of his people.
Mind senses: Xokzatle doesn't have actual ears or eyes, so he can't see or hear; he emulates those senses with his powerful brain.

challenge: Spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods and make the world a better place being a brain in a jar. 

Xokzatle: The ancient Aztec wanted to preserve their most honourable priest, Xokzatle. They knew that it was his head that should be conserved, since no matter how hard they try, his body would decay after centuries. So employing magical rituals, the ancient Aztec preserved his brain, in a jar full of  a magical conjunction. Xokzatle remained in his jar, buried in his mausoleum for centuries. 
When tomb robbers dig in to stole his treasures, he activated his altar and stone legs raise him from the ground. Using his mental powers, he made the robbers pay the ultimate price. 
Since then he wonders the world, trying to spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods, but the world has changed, and no one seems prone to accept what a brain in a walking jar says. So faithful to his teachings, Xokzatle will show with the example, and try making the world a better place.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I would 'transfer' them to the value of each Ego, basically becoming a 40 point base character, who has 50 point Alter Egos.



Correct


> 1) How does the Strike power interact with strength? For example, you list it doing 'either' the Str damage, OR the damage of the Strike power, while the Bludgeoning Strike only does Str damage...does this mean an 'unarmed' strike does less than Str damage? Is there a reason to buy more than 1 rank in Strike (unless it's edged and you want to do more than Str damage)?



Unarmed attacks (standard attacks) does damage equal to your STR. This is considered non lethal damage.  This mean's you can pull your punches to do less damage.

Strike [Bashing] does damage equal to your Powers Level OR STR +1 (which ever is higher.  Damage one by Strike [Bashing] can be lethal or non-lethal.  When you use Stike [Bashing] non lethally, you can pull your punches. 

Strike [Slashing] does damage equal to the power level regardless of STR. All damage done by Strike [Slashing] is lethal and can not be pulled.

Hense the scene from the X-Force Annual. 


			
				XForce said:
			
		

> Deadpool pulls out his katana.
> Loa: What are you doing?
> Deadpool: Don't worry kid. Wolverine uses his claws all the time without hurting people.  Me and Logan are professionals.  Trust me, I got this.
> (Deadpool slices off an Acolyte's arm)
> Deadpool:  Whoops.






> 2) How does a 'bonus power' work? If I take 3 levels of Supersense, for 3 points, then buy Detect as a bonus power, does that mean I get 3 levels of Detect for 1 point? Or 1 level? Or is that not how it works at all?



Bonus powers are only used for randomly generated characters and are a huge misnomer.

What they do is this:  They replace a power you rolled with one related to one of the powers you rolled.

So.. for example:

Lets say you rolled: Swinging and Elemental Control.  Elemental control allows you to gain additional power effects as bonus powers.  With this in mind, you can to ditch Swinging to obtain more options for for Elemental Control power.



> 3) If I buy a Blast with the Explosive rider, does that cost 1 point, or 1 point -per level-? Does it have to be a separate power from a Blast that's not explosive (say, a machine gun and missile launcher)?



It costs one point.  Think of it in terms of M&M's alternate powers/extras. You have your "main power" that has an explosive extra and a alternate power that does the same damage but doesn't have the explosive extra.



> 4) If I go with the Serial Alter Egos, I ever get other powers via exp, or is that it forever?



ICONS's advancement is set in terms of extra determination (which could be traded off for an extra point that you can spend however you want).  If you trade in a gained point of determination, all your forms get that extra point to spend.]




Walking Dad said:


> Actually, the power that ended with ran 1 for me was originally 'alteration ray' which I changed to my origin bonus power. If I could re-roll too...
> 
> Life Support PL  (2d6=5)
> 
> So PL 4 and I would end up with an character exactly as powerful (point wise) as if I had used point buy



Looks like I'm allowing for one reroll for extremely crappy powers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 30, 2010)

Voda Vosa >

Don't forget that your Mind Blast Power, and to roll for it's level ala this table.

Update your Possession to:  Possession (Merger) 5.
Update your determination to: Determination 1.

You also have:

Challenge (social): Brain in a jar.



Bold or Stupid>

If you're still having trouble coming up with a name.  Here's a random website I found.


Everyone:

Feel free to post your character here when you feel that your character is complete.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2010)

If you looked at the Rogue's Gallery, you might have noticed the menion of Hero Advancement on the House Rules section and the fact I stuck out part of my reply to Shayuri about advancement.  This is why:

Beyond the temporary determination you will get as rewards through out the course of an issue, I will also reward you with permanent raises in your starting determination at various points.  You can trade in one point of starting determination to: 

*Levels*: Increasing an ability or existing power’s level by one per point of starting determination. 

*Specialties*: A character can improve an existing specialty by one level at the cost of a starting point of Determination, or acquire a new specialty for a starting point of Determination.

*Power Stunts*: After successfully performing a power stunt ten times, you can spend on point of starting Determination, to make that stunt part of your repertoire.  You can preform stunts* that are part of your repertoire without spending Determination to use it.

For this reason it might be a good idea to keep track of certain power stunts that you used.

*New Powers*: A character may also gain a completely new power by spending one point of determination.  The new power starts out at level 1 and must have an in game explanation.



* Stunts require two things to work: 1) You must tag a aspect that makes sense. 2) 1 point of determination is spent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, power level is.... 6! Roll Lookup 

Final sheet here:

*Xokzatle*

Unearthly I

3 Prowess
3 Coordination
4 Strength
7 Intellect 
7 Awareness 
6 Will Power

3 powers -1 for origin: 2 powers

Roll Lookup

2 mental powers

Roll Lookup

Possession (Merger) 5.
Mind Blast 6.

Roll Lookup

Number of specialties: 3 (Occult, Mental resistance, Power(Possession))

Roll Lookup

Stamina = 10
Determination = 1

Challenge (social): Brain in a jar.

qualities: 
Aztec High priest: Xokzatle has a broad knowledge of astronomy and aztec religion, as well as ancient knowledge of his people.
Mind senses: Xokzatle doesn't have actual ears or eyes, so he can't see or hear; he emulates those senses with his powerful brain.

challenge: Spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods and make the world a better place being a brain in a jar. 

Xokzatle: The ancient Aztec wanted to preserve their most honourable priest, Xokzatle. They knew that it was his head that should be conserved, since no matter how hard they try, his body would decay after centuries. So employing magical rituals, the ancient Aztec preserved his brain, in a jar full of  a magical conjunction. Xokzatle remained in his jar, buried in his mausoleum for centuries. 
When tomb robbers dig in to stole his treasures, he activated his altar and stone legs raise him from the ground. Using his mental powers, he made the robbers pay the ultimate price. 
Since then he wonders the world, trying to spread the word of the ancient Aztec gods, but the world has changed, and no one seems prone to accept what a brain in a walking jar says. So faithful to his teachings, Xokzatle will show with the example, and try making the world a better place.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good Voda Vosa.


Walking Dad,

Is it me or does it look like Steve Kenson purposely made ICONS be like M&M 3e lite but with some different mechanics, and alot of the complex d20 addons/baggage taken away?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 1, 2010)

It's not the real name that's the problem, it's the superhero name.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> It's not the real name that's the problem, it's the superhero name.




Migraine.  

Well, that's if she was an X-Man (since it seems like many of the X-Men choose names that describe how they look or their power set).

EDIT: You could also looks at TVTropes for different naming conventions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> Walking Dad,
> 
> Is it me or does it look like Steve Kenson purposely made ICONS be like M&M 3e lite but with some different mechanics, and alot of the complex d20 addons/baggage taken away?




The Hero Point / Determination Mechanic is more advanced, but I think you are on something here... (If you look at Silver Age Sentinels d20, you can also see it is by the same guy... what is good, I like Kenson's style.)

But I hope that 3e M&M also trims some fat... but not loosing weight (like ICONs), but transform it to muscle! (unified tables, clarified powers, ...)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> But I hope that 3e M&M also trims some fat... but not loosing weight (like ICONs), but transform it to muscle! (unified tables, clarified powers, ...)




Same here.


Anyways, have you given thought on what what your character's additional life support powers will be?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

I did and posted him completely here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5229887-post5.html

(I took eating, toxins, cold, heat for him being engineered for long term assignments without need for conventional resources (sleeping back, rations, protective clothes). Toxin life support is a side effect of his affliction power.)


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I'll go with Psiren as the name.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 1, 2010)

Psiren is up here

No piccie yet.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 1, 2010)

Added Chazz to the Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2010)

Right now all we are really waiting for is Shayuri's finalized character and for Shayuri to return from vacation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> ... waiting for is Shayuri's finalized character ...




Behold the power of random rolls! I'm not the last to finish my character


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2010)

I posted a link to this Combat Crib Sheet on page 1.  The only thing that it doesn't mention or explain certain things like how doing something while moving, carrying, catching, or lifting gives you a -1 penalty.

With that said, here is a quick fight between Guardian and a thug with two minions.

[sblock="Combat Example"]
Page 1
While on flying towards a lunch date, the Guardian spots three men trying to break into a junked car.  Initially he tries to ignore the crime, but a little nagging voice compels him into action.
Challenge: Reluctant Hero
---------------------------
OOC: Fine, I'll accept the compel. 

Guardian: "Blast it to a fictional realm! You're not going make me late for my date!"  The Guardian shoots his Light Blast at the closest minion using his Light Blast (from the above).

Blast (Shooting):(1d6 -1d6)+5=6 +1 - ??
--------------
Guardian Determination: +1= Det 4

Guardian Blast vs Minion 1 -> Major success

The burst of light rips through the minion's body, defeating him.

"I'm getting out of here. Boys, take him out!" The thug begins to run.
Thug's distance to the car is now Close.  Like that matters to someone who can fly. 

Minion 2 pulls out his gun and fires.
(1d6 -1d6) + ?? -5 ->Failure 
The minion glances at his fallen companion. "Oh crap! we're hosed!"

Page 2
----------
"Science has prevailed!"   Guardian laughs. "Coward! You're not going to escape!" Guardian rushes the Thug.
Aerial Rush:(1d6 -1d6)+5=2
----------
Guardian's Rush attack vs. Thug -> Failure.
The thug ducks as the Guardian flies pasted him.

"I'm going to clip your wings!"  The Thug takes out his gun and fires.
Shooting: (1d6 -1d6)+ ??-5= ??-4 ->Failure
The thug's attack misses.

Minion 2 moves to the thugs side. "Boss, he's too good!  We need to double team the angel!"

Page 3
-------
While strafing, the Guardian opens fire as he yells: (Tagging Aspect "I AM NOT AN ANGEL! I'M A SCIENTIST!"  
OOC:  I want to all my determination to negate penalties on a multiple shooting attack vs the Thug and his minion.*  If I'm not allowed to do this I'll aim my shot at the Thug. 
(1d6 -1d6)+5=6
-------
OOC: I'm allowing it.
Guardian Blast(Shooting) vs Thug -> Major Success.
The thug received damage an is still standing.... barely.
Guardian Blast(Shooting) vs Minion 2-> Major Success.
A blast of light rips through minion 2, defeating him.

"You bastard! Come down here and fight me like a man!!"  The thug fires at the Guardian.
(1d6 -1d6) ??- 5= ??-3-> Moderate Success
Damage 3 - Invulnerability 0 = 3
8 sta -3 dmg = 5 sta
Guardian: 5 sta.

Page 4
-------------------
"You ripped my favorite shirt!  You're going to pay for that!"  .
Blast(Shooting): (1d6 -1d6)+5=6+1 = 7
----------
Guardian Blast(Shooting to stun) vs Thug -> Major Success.
The Guardian's blast hit's a thug against the head, defeating him.

Guardian: 5 sta.

END COMBAT
---------
*Determined efforts, by default graint a +2 bonus per 1pt of determination when trying to gain a minimum result on a test.  Therefore, 1pt. Determination equal a +2 bonus.  The multiple attack combat maneuver uses one roll with a -4 penalty against to each target's CoOrdinarion or Prowess.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Behold the power of random rolls! I'm not the last to finish my character




It also doesn't help that you also have a copy of the PDF.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> It also doesn't help that you also have a copy of the PDF.




That too


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 2, 2010)

Rules questions:

How do actions work? I presume 1 attack/round how do dodge/block work? What are the basic attack target numbers? Can I get a list of effects on paralysis?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I didnt understand that 1d6-1d6 thing´on attac rolls.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 2, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yeah, I didnt understand that 1d6-1d6 thing´on attac rolls.




That I get roll 2d6 of different colours (assuming real dice not invisible castles) one is taken away from the other giving a number between -5 and +5.

Example
I roll a red(+) die and yellow(-) die

I get the following results

Red 2 Yellow 1= +1
R1 Y3= -2
R6 Y1= +5
R3 Y5= -2

and so one.
I'm used to this mechanic being an early uptake Feng Shui player.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

So what do you consider each result? is it vs some particular defense or just an overall success or failure? Where does you power level come in?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 2, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> So what do you consider each result? is it vs some particular defense or just an overall success or failure? Where does you power level come in?




I believe it's (1d6-1d6)+power level or attribute. I presume specialties are a +level bonus. I have no idea what the target numbers are, hence I asked to.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2010)

Since Bold or Stupid described the rolling mechanic, I'll answer the other questions.



Bold or Stupid said:


> Rules questions:
> 
> How do actions work?



See below.


> I presume 1 attack/round



Yes everyone gets one action/attack a round.



> how do dodge/block work?




This is where things get iffy.   RAW badguys/npcs don't do attack rolls (they are assumed to hit automatically), instead players do Dodge/Evade rolls to avoid the attacks.

Mechanically speaking, what I posted in terms of the badguys actions was a slight inversion since I tested to see if the badguy hit rather if the PC dodged the attack.  The only difference is that this method makes combat grittier (since badguy could get varying degrees of success). 

When we start I'll use RAW. meaning I'll make your roll to see if you avoid enemy attacks. 

Blocking, however is a declared action (since you are bracing for an attack) based on STR.  What it does is reduce the amount of damage that you would receive from a bashing, blast, or rush attack if you don't have invulnerability.  If you also have invulnerability you can block shooting or slash attacks, however you use the lesser of strength or invulnerability for this test.



> What are the basic attack target numbers?





Voda Vosa said:


> So what do you consider each result? is it vs some particular defense or just an overall success or failure?




The "target number" is a number based on an opponent's abilities, powers level, or an arbitrary difficulty.  In case of combat it's Prowess (melee) or Coordination (range).  When you make a roll your essentially trying to end up with a result a result that is over zero. 

So, in essence each rolls look like this:

[Effort] - Difficulty +/- Modifier = Result
[(1d6 - 1d6 Roll Result) + (Attribute/Power Level + Specialty)] - (Target's Level/Difficulty) +/- Modifier = Result


Lets assume an "average" ability (3) with no specialty, and a "below average"" target level/difficulty (2) with no modifiers
[ (5 - 2) + (3 +0) ] - 2
[ 3 + 3 ] - 2
[ 6 ] - 2
4

I now check a result table to see what kind of result you got.

Effect Outcome
0 >  Failure. The effort fails to achieve the desired effect.
0-2 Moderate success. The effort succeeds by a small margin.
3-4 Major success. The effort succeeds enough to be noticeably well done.
5+  Massive success. Not only is the effort noticeably successful, it has additional secondary benefits.

Result = Major Success




> Can I get a list of effects on paralysis?



Sure.



			
				ICONS said:
			
		

> Paralysis
> Your touch can render opponents unable to move. To paralyze an opponent you must roll a test to touch the target and a Paralysis test against your target’s Strength. With a moderate success the target is paralyzed for one page. A major success paralyzes the target for pages equal to your Paralysis level.




Anyways, I'm interpreting this as the classic "opponent can't do anything except use mental powers" type of paralysis opposed to the "opponent can't move but could still attack" type of paralysis.


Yeah, that's it.  In icons things pretty much come down to:  "You can/can't do stuff , you get penalties when you try to do stuff,  and  you can/can't do stuff and your strength is draining.




> Where does you power level come in?



It depends on the power.  Some cases the powers level is used for the roll, others its an aility.  Others you roll using one ability (to see if it hits), then you roll/subtract your power from something to determine the effect.

For instance, most attack abilities use your ability to hit, then the power's level when determining it's effect.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

I like what I see. I'm eager to start!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I like what I see. I'm eager to start!




Same here.  In truth, I'd hate to be a badguy in this game considering how nasty your team is on paper: Possession, Blind, Paralysis, Affliction..  that's nasty considering that the 5th member is a mobile weapons platform.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2010)

Is shay back? Can we start? Sorry, I'm a bit eager.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Is shay back? Can we start? Sorry, I'm a bit eager.




I'm not sure if Shay's back yet.   However, I'll post the first post later today.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

Issue 1:All-New, All-Different


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> ... Outside the main reception hall  amongst the crowds is an obvious group of "z-listers" dressed in duck  outfits.




Maybe you need this:


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Maybe you need this:
> SNIP






Does it come in mallard?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2010)

*Int 3 Awe 3 Will 3 Det 1*

Now that I think of it, the only stats which would be beneficial to display on a post at the moment are: Intelligence, Awareness, Will Power, and Determination.  That's only because current scene does not necessarily require the use of physical stats.

Also, it's probably best to place the stats in the 'title' of each post (as illustrated above).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm back. I see y'all just couldn't wait. 

Hee hee

Okay, well...I still need to finalize my stats and concept...but I think I'm on board for joining in starting tomorrow evening. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I'm back. I see y'all just couldn't wait.
> 
> Hee hee
> 
> Okay, well...I still need to finalize my stats and concept...but I think I'm on board for joining in starting tomorrow evening. Hope that's okay.




Don't worry, I'm holding off on hitting the first major plot point until you're in.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh good, you're on.

I need some help with "aspects."

I'm not sure I understand how they're selected, and what they do.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Oh good, you're on.
> 
> I need some help with "aspects."
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how they're selected, and what they do.




Aspects are statements that describe your character.   They can be positive (qualities) or negative (challenges). They allow you to use determination (through tagging), gain determination (by compelling a "challenge") and help define your character.  If you ever played True20, aspects are akin to a Character's Nature, but are tied to the action points.

For instance, if we were to make Pop Eye in ICONS some of his aspects could be:

Identity: Sailor.
"Strong to the finish"
Catch Phrase: "That's all I can stands, and I can't stands no more!"
Significant Other: Olive Oyl
Spinach Fiend.
Challenge: Speech Impediment.
Challenge: Powerless without eating Spinach. 
Enemy/Rival: Brutus


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2010)

Following the Pop-Eye example, if Pop-Eye wanted to say, punch Brutus into orbit.  What he would do is invoke/tag his "Strong to the Finish" aspect.  This allows him to use a point of determination to increase his attack roll so that he would be more likely to cause a cosmic success (making it so he could knock Brutus into orbit).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

Crackshot said:
			
		

> "Come on, princess. Everyone in this room is a hero, or thinks they are. If you don't have the looks to stand out in the crowd, you don't get noticed. And if you don't get noticed, you don't get credit for your heroism."




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yGeroywBuo]YouTube - Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog - Everyone's a Hero[/ame]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay, so lemme throw some ideas at you here, in the form of some aspects.

PRODIGY
Identity: Young tech genius
"I think I've got just the thing for this."
Mentor - AI Core programmed by father
Swank Pad - Father's Secret Underground Lab
Challenge: Didn't actually invent or create suit, and doesn't fully understand it.
Challenge: Chip on Shoulder - Wants to prove self equal to supers, metahumans, aliens, etc... Can be goaded or taunted as a result.
Enemy: Mysterious high tech faction that wants suit for reverse-engineering.

Basically, the hero (codename: PRODIGY), is the son or daughter of a supersmart technocrat who had a secret vault in which he kept his magnum opus...a prototype armored robot-assisted harness that utilized energy systems and molecule-scale engineering that are so far advanced of Earth that they seem almost magical. This genius died under mysterious circumstances. He left a series of almost indecipherable clues though, that his son managed to piece together to gain access to the vault. 

After some soul-searching, and learning enough about the machinery to at least maintain and repair it, the child of the greatest scientist on Earth donned the suit and began fighting crime as PRODIGY!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Okay, so lemme throw some ideas at you here, in the form of some aspects.
> 
> PRODIGY
> Identity: Young tech genius
> ...




Those work nicely (especially since they give you a lot of wiggle room for using determination).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like my hero is the only one with a mundane/secret identity. Maybe it is more a challenge than a benefit... seeing all the stars, geniuses and billionares around


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Looks like my hero is the only one with a mundane/secret identity. Maybe it is more a challenge than a benefit... seeing all the stars, geniuses and billionares around




It's a benefit when your not picking on the little people.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2010)

Considering a few adjustments, like adding the explosive mod to blast.

[sblock=Work in Progress]PRODIGY
Attributes (21pts)
PROwess = 3
CooRDination = 3
STRength = 2
INTellect = 6
AWarEness = 3
WiLL power = 4
STAmina = 6

Specialties (6pts)
Business
Computer
Electronics
Mechanics
Science: Chemistry
Science: Metallurgy

Serial Alter Ego 9 (13pts)

Suit Base Stats (50pts)
- In all configurations, the suited character is assumed to have:
- Stats: 21pts (same distribution as unsuited)
- Specialties: 6pts (same distribution as unsuited)

*Powerhouse* - Supplemental armor plates, reinforcement to arm and leg myomers to add strength, reinforced 'hammerhands' for physical striking, foot rockets. Combat computer optimized for hand-to-hand fighting.
- +3 Prowess (3pts)
- +6 Str (6pts, counts as power)
- +1 Strike (1pt, Use Str +1 nonlethal damage)
- +5 Flight (5pts)
- +8 Invulnerability (8pts)

*Airstrike* - Basic armor only for streamlining, secondary back-mounted rockets activated, internal weapon payload extended and armed (20mm rotary assault cannon/100 mm unguided rocket launcher), combat computer optimized for ranged engagement.                                           
- +3 Coordination (3pts)
- +7 Blast (Explosive, Shooting) (8pts)
- +7 Flight (7pts)
- +5 Invulnerability (5pts)

*Scout* - Sound dampeners engaged as well as optic wrapping subsystems, requires minimum armor; advanced sensor suite.
- +1 Stealth Specialty (1pt)
- +4 Super Senses (4pts, Extended, Radar, Infravision)
- +4 Detect Energy (4pts)
- +2 Awareness (2pts)
- +7 Chameleon (7pts)
- +5 Invulnerability (5pts)

*Explorer* - Full NBC shielding and secondary armor plates engaged. Armor sealed and operated from integral oxygen reservoir. Secondary rockets engaged.
- +8 Life Support: Cold, Heat, Toxins, Pathogens, Breathing, Pressure, Vacuum, radiation (8pts)
- +7 Flight (7pts)
- +8 Invulnerability (8pts)

Identity: Young tech genius
"I think I've got just the thing for this."
Mentor - AI Core programmed by father
Swank Pad - Father's Secret Underground Lab
Challenge: Didn't actually invent or create suit, and doesn't fully understand it.
Challenge: Chip on Shoulder - Wants to prove self equal to supers, metahumans, aliens, etc... Can be goaded or taunted as a result.
Enemy: Mysterious high tech faction that wants suit for reverse-engineering.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks and sounds good.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 12, 2010)

Vosa -


> *"I sense something is wrong with this artificial society of superheroes. Something just doesn't fit right. I would like to have more insight on this matter.*" replies the altar in it's stony voice.



Could you clarify Xokzatle's comment?

Is he talking about the world's apparent "superhero society" that is based on real-world's celebrity-culture or is he asking about the idea behind the creation of a national/global super-team or the superhero convention-scene?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

> he talking about the world's apparent "superhero society" that is based on real-world's celebrity-culture



This, since he doesn't grab the modern way of life he finds all this impossible to comprehend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Arac-Knight* (Int 4, Awe 4, Will 4)
> 
> _You had to send a video?? Iwould have never done that!_
> A-K wonders...




I normally use colored, but italic and without "" for thinking. I will change it to only italic to avoid further confusions.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2010)

Let me just say...* Justice Kill-shot* is a testiment to the random tables in icons...  and how they could be used to co-copt real life events. 


Oh and the Iron Age.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me just say...* Justice Kill-shot* is a testiment to the random tables in icons...  and how they could be used to co-copt real life events.
> 
> 
> Oh and the Iron Age.



He sounds really Iron Age. Does he have a cyberware and ninja training, too?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> He sounds really Iron Age. Does he have a cyberware and ninja training, too?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Do we pause the game?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2010)

I was hoping to see if Shayuri was going to make Prodigy respond to Arch-knight's question before I make the next post (since it was going to lead directly into combat* ).




* Studies show that large gatherings of heroes always leads to a fight breaking out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok. Small warning: Posting will be reduced a bit for the next week.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright. 

Considering that we have at least two Europeans in our game, I'm figuring each round might last 2 or 3 days at most.  Luckily, the fight shouldn't last more then 3 rounds considering the amount of damage your group is able to dish out.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the first of several rules related posts that I will be making before I post the next IC post.



*DETERMINATION*​
*Determined Effort (House Ruled)*
When making a determined effort, you gain +2 bonus to your roll per 1 point of Determination you spend. 

To use determined effort, you must first tag one of your hero’s qualities indicating how the effort is relevant to your hero.  You can only declare a determined effort for a test where you only get one chance to succeed or where you’ve already tried and failed to achieve the desired success.  I get to final say on if you may use determined effort on a test.


*Focused Effort*
You can spend Determination to shift the trait used for a test, presumably a weak ability for a stronger one.  You use his new trait for the test, handling everything the same way.

To use focused effort, you must first tag one of your hero’s qualities. Then you describe how the quality and the new trait apply to the test at hand.  I can then accept the test or deny it.

A focused effort can also be declared a determined effort, if you meet the requirements for both and spend the Determination separately. You can tag the same quality for both efforts.


*Recover*
You can spend Determination to recover lost Stamina: you immediately regain Stamina equal to the greater of your Strength or Willpower level. 

You do not need to tag an aspect to recover, but you can only spend Determination to recover once during any given conflict, so use this ability wisely.


*Retcon*
You can use Determination to retcon certain details about the setting and story during the game.

When you retcon in the game, you pay a point of Determination and define or detail something previously unknown. If I agree, then it becomes true.  If I don't you keep your determination and nothing happens.  However, there is one limit to a retcon: unlike in comic books, you can not contradict previously established information unless there is some plausibility in why the info was untrue to begin with.

To retcon, you must tag one of your hero’s qualities relevant to the retcon  that explains how you came to know or acquire something.  You could also retcon if you roll  test and end with a major or better success with one of your specialties, thus treating it at as one time quality for you to tag.


*Stunts*
You can use Determination to perform stunts. These are new applications of your hero’s traits, using them to do something different or unusual.

To perform a stunt, you must tag one of your qualities related to what you want to accomplish (ie  a Catchphrase or epithet).  Then you describe what you want to the stunt to accomplish and I then can approve it or not.

If I approve you then spend a point of Determination to attempt the stunt and make a test of your trait using its own level as the difficulty.  This basically gives you a flat 1d6-1d6 roll.  If the test fails, so does the stunt, and nothing happens.   If you roll a 0, the stunt works, but there are side effects,  If you roll a 1+ the stunt works as planned.   Depending on situation I could require you to roll an additional test.

You can declare an attempt to perform a stunt as determined effort, but any Determination spent on the effort is in addition to the point of Determination required just to attempt the stunt in the first place.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 18, 2010)

Apologies for being quiet but Psiren was raised proper and doesn't say anything unless she has something to say. 

Good god with determonation healing I have practically regen!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2010)

Meep. I wasn't online yesterday. Catching up now.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 19, 2010)

What, I just re-read up-thread... we're expecting a fight?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

*ACTIONS​*
*ACTION TYPES*

*Reactions *
You may be called upon to make various tests during or outside of your panel in reaction to something someone else does. These tests require no effort on your character’s part and generally impose no penalties.  You can perform as many reactions in a page as the Game Master requires.

*Supplemental Actions *
You may only perform one active test in your panel (the exception is the Fast Attack power) and as many reactions as the GM requires. It is possible to perform supplemental actions during a page, doing additional things that do not require a test, but you suffer a –1 penalty to your active test for each supplemental action in that page.


* COMBAT ACTIONS*

*Bashing*
Any unarmed attack or attack with a blunt weapon or object is a bashing attack. Test Prowess against a difficulty of the target’s Prowess. On a failure, your attack misses.  Depending on the degree of  success you may deal the attack’s damage in Stamina, slam, or stun the target. 


*Bending and Breaking*
To break through or damage an inanimate object, make a Strength test against the object’s Strength: success bends, breaks, or puts a hole through the object. 

If the material is less than two inches think, reduce its effective Strength by 1. If it is more than a foot thick, increase Strength by 1; if more than two feet thick, increase Strength by 2.


*Blasting*
A blasting attack s a blunt force ranged attack. or a simple blunt object. Test Coordination against a difficulty of the target’s Coordination. On a failure, your attack misses.  Depending on the degree of  success you may deal the attack’s damage in Stamina, can hit a precise target  (or slam), or stun the target.


*Blocking*
Blocking involves bracing for an attack, resisting damage with sheer Strength. Blocking is only effective against   Bashing, Blasting, and Rushing attacks. When blocking, roll a Strength test against the attack’s damage level: reduce damage inflicted on you by the amount equal to the effect (the effort minus the difficulty). So if you exceed the
attack’s damage by 3, for example, you reduce the damage inflicted by 3.

If you have the Invulnerability power, you can also block Slashing and Shooting attacks!  Use the lesser of your Invulnerability power level or your Strength for the blocking test in these cases. Your normal level of Invulnerability applies to any unblocked damage.


*Catching (Supplementary) *
On occasions when characters need to catch a falling or thrown object, roll a Coordination test. The usual Difficulty is 3, modified by the object’s size.  You must be able to lift an object to catch it. A failure on the catching test means you miss. If the object was being thrown at you, you’re automatically hit by it. A moderate success means you catch the object, but inflict your Strength in damage on it in doing so. Alternately, you can choose to suffer damage equal to the object’s Strength to prevent harming the object, a useful option if you’re Invulnerable and able to easily absorb the damage. A major or better success means you catch the object easily and without harm.


*Dodging (Reaction)*
Dodging is the art of not being there when an attack arrives. Roll a Coordination test against the attacker’s ability. With a success, the attack misses. On a failure, the attack hits and the effect and outcome depends on the margin of failure. 


*Escaping (Reaction)*
When you’re being held by an opponent, you can attempt to escape the hold with a Prowess or Strength test against the attacker’s Strength. Depending on the degree of success you can escape a partial hold, an complete hold, or escape a complete hold and place your opponent into a partial hold! 


*Evading (Reaction)*
You use your Prowess to evade attacks through a series of feints and maneuvers. Evading only works against Prowess and Strength attacks, not Coordination (ranged) attacks. With a success, the attack misses. On a failure, the attack hits and the effect and outcome depends on the margin of failure.


*Grabbing*
When you want to grab or wrest something out of an opponent’s grasp, make a Strength test, limited by your Prowess, against the opponent’s Strength level. Depending on the degree of success you may grab the object, but not remove it from the target; grab the object away from the target; grab object away from the target but it suffers damage equal to your and your opponent's combined strength.


*Shooting*
Shooting attacks are lethal ranged attacks.  Test Coordination against a difficulty of the target’s Coordination. On a failure, your attack misses. Depending on the degree of  success you may deal the attack’s damage in Stamina, can hit a precise target  (even to the point of stunning), or kill the target.


*Slashing*
Any melee attack with a sharp, or pointed weapon/object is a slashing attack. Test Prowess against a difficulty of the target’s Prowess. On a failure, your attack misses.  Depending on the degree of  success you may deal the attack’s damage in Stamina, stun, or kill the target.


*Throwing*
If you have two levels of Strength above the level required to lift an object, you can throw it out to close distance. Every two additional Strength levels let you throw it one more step distance. 

Hitting someone with a thrown object is a test of Coordination against the target’s Coordination: ona failure, the object misses the target. Depending on the level of success, the object hits and deals its damage in stamina, or may also stun the target (massive) if its a blunt object.  If the object is sharp or pointed then it may stun or potentially kill a target on a massive success. 


*Rushing*
A charging attack. To rush an opponent you must be at close or greater distance. Roll a Strength test limited by Prowess against the target’s defensive ability. On a failure, you miss and rush right past the target. Depending on the degree of success you can hit the target and inflict damage equal to your strength, slam the target, or stun the target.  


*Wrestling*
When you want to grab and restrain an opponent, roll a Strength test limited by Prowess against the greater of the target’s Prowess, Coordination, or Strength. With a moderate success, you achieve a partial hold. The target can perform actions, but at a –2 penalty, and can’t move away from you. On a major or better success, you put the target into a complete hold. The target is fully  restrained and can take no physical action except to escape from the hold. In your panel, you can automatically inflict Strength damage on a character in a complete hold, if you wish.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> What, I just re-read up-thread... we're expecting a fight?




Yeah..  ::chuckles::  Some one with an advance copy of the issue spoiled it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

*ACTIONS (continued)​*
*MOVEMENT ACTIONS*

*Climbing*
You can automatically climb stairs, a ladder, a knotted rope, or something similar, assuming you have Strength and Coordination of 2 or better (those with only 1 in either or both find climbing anything but a flight or two of stairs too difficult).

If you’re climbing a difficult or treacherous surface (a wall, for example), you have to make a Coordination test with the difficultly based on the surface you’re climbing. Failure means you fall and may suffer damage. Success means you climb the surface. Only one test is required when making long climbs.


*Jumping (Supplemental)*
The distance you can jump is based on your Strength: personal for levels 1-3, close for levels 4-6, extended for levels 7-8, and out to visual distance for levels 9-10. With a Strength test against your own Strength level and a major
success you can jump one extra step.

The leaping power allows you to jump much greater distances than your Strength allows.


*Moving (Supplemental)*
Your Coordination determines the distance you can cover in one page: personal for Coordination 1, close for Coordination 2-5, and extended for Coordination 6 or more sprinting speed). No test is required unless you’re moving over difficult or dangerous terrain, in which case you either have to slow down by one step or make a Coordination test (difficulty based on the terrain) to avoid slipping and falling.


*Swimming (Supplemental)*
Without a special power, a character covers only close distance each page while swimming.

Characters underwater must make a Strength test each page: failure means you’re unconscious and begin losing Strength levels. Moderate success means you’re winded and lose 2 points of Stamina. A major or better success means there’s no effect that page. Continue rolling once each page, with a cumulative +1 difficulty per page, until the character reaches breathable air.



*OTHER ACTIONS*

*Exhaustion (Reaction)*
Characters can move continuously for a number of pages equal to (Strength x 10) before running the risk of suffering from exhaustion. Make a Strength test: on a failure, the character collapses and must rest for at least ten minutes. On a moderate success, the character collapses and must rest for one minute. A major or better success means there’s no effect that page. The player continues rolling once each page, with a cumulative +1 difficulty level per page, until the character rests for at least one minute.


*Inventing*
You make Intellect tests to invent and modify equipment.

The GM sets the difficulty for making any necessary repairs or modifications to existing technology. So tuning up a car might be based entirely on the effort of your Intellect test, while fixing a time machine could be difficulty 6 or even higher.

If you have a level 6 or higher Intellect, or specialties giving you an effective level that high, the GM may allow you to perform stunts to whip-up temporary inventions to overcome problems in an adventure. So, for example, you might be able to modify a device to do something different, or make a temporary device, like short-term psionic shields that provide the Mind Shield power against a villain’s Mind Control, for example. In general, the level of the stunt is the difficulty of your Intellect test. The GM sets the requirements in terms of time and resources for the invention


*Knowing (Reaction)*
To see if your character knows a particular piece of information, make an Intellect test against a difficulty set by the GM based on how obscure the information is: success reveals the information, with greater levels of success providing more detail.

Common knowledge is based on your Intellect level without a test, using it as a benchmark of how much your character can be expected to know. Various specialties are useful in this regard, since they increase your effective Intellect level.


*Languages*
All characters can speak (and read and write) in their native language.

Assume everybody speaks the same language, unless there’s a dramatic need for the language barrier to arise.

An Intellect 4 character is fluent in one additional language. Each additional level of Intellect doubles the number of additional languages, and each level of the Languages specialty counts as a level of Intellect in terms of known
languages.


*Lifting (Supplemental)*
Your Strength level determines the amount you can lift.

You can increase the amount you can lift with a Strength test against your own Strength level; a major or better success lets you lift something one category higher for one page.


*Learning*
You also make Intellect tests to figure out puzzles and riddles and to learn about new things your character encounters.

*Noticing (Reaction)*
Make an Awareness test to notice things, from subtle clues to the villain trying to sneak up on you from behind. Noticing tests involving static things use a difficulty set by the GM while noticing what someone else is doing usually involves a difficulty based on the effort of their test. Success means you notice something, with higher levels providing more detail and accuracy.

Tests to notice things are often rolled in secret. 


*Searching*
This is the active counterpart of noticing: you are searching, looking for particular things. Searching involves the same kind of test as noticing, except you can declare it a determined effort and it takes a bit more time to search than just to notice something; searching consumes an action, while noticing happens automatically.


*Tracking*
You can use Awareness to pick up on subtle signs people and vehicles leave behind in order to follow their trail and track them. This is considerably easier (or at least possible) if you have one or more Supersenses to pick up on signs other people can’t.


*Performing*
If you give a performance with the intent of impressing an audience, make a Willpower test, with the effort determining how impressive your performance is. The GM may apply a difficulty depending on the circumstances of your performance and the overall attitude of your audience.


*Persuading*
Make a Willpower test to persuade someone of your side of an argument. The difficulty is based on whether or not the subject is set against you. If they are, then the difficulty is their Willpower. If not, then the GM sets the difficulty based on how persuasive an argument you need to give. 

If you’re arguing against someone else, you need to exceed their persuasive effort as well as achieving the difficulty. The outcome determines whether the subject disagrees, grudgingly agrees, or whole-heartedly sides with your case.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

*ACTIONS (continued)​*
*SPECIAL MANUEVERS*

*Aerial Combat*
Airborne targets can be slammed regardless of comparative Strength levels, and a flying character executing a rushing attack by diving at the ground gets a +2 bonus to the test.


*Aiming*
A character taking a full page to aim a ranged attack, taking no other actions, gets a +1 bonus on the attack test on the following page.


*Called Shots*
A precise ranged attack.  Called shots require a major success or better.  Called shots do not stun or slam targets, as those effects have specific success requirements already.


*Combined Attacks*
Characters may attempt to combine attacks to overcome the armor of a target they can’t otherwise damage. So long as the attacks’ damage levels are within 1 point of each other, the highest damaging attack gets a +1 bonus.


*Immobile Targets*
The difficulty level to attack an immobile target is generally 0. This includes opponents in a complete hold, or ensnared in a Binding.


*Interposing*
You can choose to give up your next action in order to jump in front of another character within close range targeted by an attack, even when it’s not your turn to act. Test Coordination difficulty 3. If you succeed, you become the target if the attack intended for the other character and defend against it normally. If the attack misses you, it also misses the original target.


*Limited Visibility*
If darkness, heavy fog, or similar obstacles impair visibility, attacks beyond close range suffer a –2 penalty.


*Luring*
In some situations, you may want to try and get an opponent to attack you. If you take an action to lure, your foe gets a +2 bonus to attack you, but you get a defensive test, as usual.

If your defensive test is successful, you avoid the attack and the attacker hits something behind you, your choice as to what. It could be another foe, an electrical junction box, a support beam, or what have you, depending on the circumstances.


*Multiple Targets*
When there are multiple targets at close range, a character may elect to attack everyone at once. Roll the attack test with a –4 modifier and apply the effort to all the targets.


*Pulling Punches*
You can choose to mitigate the damage done by your attacks. Prior to attacking you state the maximum outcome of your attack. If your attack hits, any outcome over your limit is reduced to the outcome you set when you made the attack.

When using an attack capable of a killing outcome, such as slashing or shooting, you can’t pull your punches, although you can attempt to shoot to stun with a shooting attacks.


*Shooting to Stun*
A character may attempt to use a shooting attack to simply stun a target. This requires a major success, treated like a stun result for a blasting attack. A massive success may still kill the target. Note that when using Determined Effort, you declare your desired success, and do not achieve more than it.


*Surprise Attack*
If you manage to surprise an opponent unaware of your presence, you get a +2 bonus on your attack test.




*TABLES*

*Lifting*
STR........Strong enough to lift...
1 ..........a heavy sack
2 ..........a child
3 ..........a couple heavy sacks
4 ..........an adult man
5 ..........a motorcycle
6 ..........a car
7 ..........a tank
8 ..........a jet or train
9 ..........a building
10 ........a mountain

*
Object Strengths*
STR .......... Material
1 ..........Paper
2 ..........Plastic
3 ..........Aluminum
4 ..........Brick
5 ..........Concrete
6 ..........Stone
7 ..........Iron
8 ..........Steel
9 ..........Diamond
10  .......Magical or super-science material


*Catching Difficulty*
Size ..........Difficulty
atomic ....... —
microscopic. —
insect........ +3
3 inches..... +2
1 inch........ +3
6 inches..... +2
1 foot........ +1
2 feet........ +1
3 feet........ +0
4 feet........ +0
9 feet........ -0
12 feet...... -1
15 feet...... -1
18 feet...... -1
21 feet...... -1
24 feet...... -2
27 feet...... -2
30 feet...... -2
60 feet...... -3
120 feet.... -3


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 19, 2010)

It's us vs Crackshot's giant Ego?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol.

No, it's your group vs. some goons hired by this issue's main villain.

Any similarity between Captain Superior and Crackshot's giant ego is hilariously ironic.  Though I think I made him Captain Superior sound smarter then he actually is since he is considered below average in intelligence.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

Captain not-so-Superior is going to eat some brainy kicks!


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 20, 2010)

Question:  My character is largely gear-based.  How do guns/lazers/etc work in this system?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2010)

Gear tends to work like powers.

So a laser can be either a "shooting" blast or a "blast" blast.  A sword would be a "slash" strike and a blunt weapon would be a "bash" strike.

Remember Slash and Shooting are leathal attacks that can kill.

Damage Benchmarks:
 1-2 Small weapons
 3-4 Handguns, medium sized weapons, etc.
 5-4 heavy weapons
 7 heavy weaponry

Assuming you don't loot a body, without using determination or wizardry its assumed that your character would have any items with them that makes sense for them to have on a regular adventure. 

However, unlike devices, you don't get determination if I say "you forgot to bring it" or if it "breaks" or runs out of ammo as a Challenge.

Now lets say there is something that you most likely won't have on you that you need.  Thats when determination (via retcon or Wizardry) comes into play.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a quick rules brief about damage and other things..

*Damage and Recovery*
Damage is subtracted from Stamina (after armor reduces it).  If you are knocked to 0 or less Stamina on any non 'killing' attack you are knocked unconscious for 2d6 rounds.

When you recover consciousness, you immediately regain your STR (minimum 1) Stamina.  You also recover your STR in Stamina per hour.

*Stunning*
When an attack result in a potential 'stun' the following happens.  The must do a STR test (vs damage level).  If they fail they are reduced to 0 Stamina and knocked out.  If not, they either are stunned for a page (can not make any actions) or are unaffected.

*Slamming*
Attacks that can potentially 'slam' a target can potentially knock a target back one range increment and stun them depending on the result of their STR test (vs damage level).

Killing
If an attack has a potential to kill and inflicts 0 or more damage, the target must make a STR Test (vs. damage level).   Failure means you are knocked to 0 stamina and rendered unconscious.  Every page after you loose 1 level of STR.  When your STR falls below 0 you die.  IF you succeed on the test, you are either just reduced to 0 Stamina and become unconscious or you are unaffected.

You can spend one determination to  prevent your STR from dropping for one page.

Other characters can spend a page to stabilize a downed character to prevent the loss of a Strength point, but the character is still unconscious.


*Recovering lost strength*
You recover 1 STR level per week, or 1 per day of hospitalization and medical treatment.  Regeneration and Healing can help you recover lost strength.

If you lost strength then you suffer a -2 penalty to every test until you are fully recovered.


Note:  '0 or more damage' means 'the attack's damage level was equal to or more then the target's armor level.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Jul 21, 2010)

Just to warn you, I'm back working fulltime from tomorrow so posting my be at slow/intermittant while I adjust back into it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry for absence much worse internet connection than expected. Will be  back to normal in 48hrs.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 1, 2010)

Picture of Psiren

Not perfect, needs longer hair and a leather jacket over the top. And ther should be two boots, don't no were the left one went....


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> Picture of Psiren
> 
> Not perfect, needs longer hair and a leather jacket over the top. And ther should be two boots, don't no were the left one went....



Nice pic. I copied it, as I cannot always open the marvel site.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 6, 2010)

The world happened, and I missed it.  Where did all the posts comes from? 

My posting speed is going to be very sporadic over the next month as I'm going to be prepping to move and attend school.  If it's better to just sign out, let me know.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 6, 2010)

Trust me, I have no idea where the posts come from.  

It like this game's loves it when people post inconsistantly. 


Hell, I'm even tempted to "borrow" Shay's idea about that magic bullet since having blood hound bullets is much more badwrongfun then the "ritual" version I mentioned..


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2010)

Ritual? What ritual?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the speaking the name while loading and the other requirements for using the bullet can be considered a ritual. Not in a magic sense, but still a ritual.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh! From the IC thread. Okay, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright, let's do this here...

Who besides Prodigy is heading to the Zoo?

If not what do you plan on doing?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 15, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright, let's do this here...
> 
> Who besides Prodigy is heading to the Zoo?
> 
> If not what do you plan on doing?




Yes probably, but I was considering mind probing a minion first to make sure. Had busy end of week so no chance to post.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2010)

A-K will move to the zoo. It was his idea.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2010)

Bold or Stupid said:


> Yes probably, but I was considering mind probing a minion first to make sure. Had busy end of week so no chance to post.




Alright. You'll cn do that before the group leaves.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 16, 2010)

To quote an old D&D friend of mine, "We LEAVE."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 16, 2010)

I was hoping Bold or stupid would write something dealing with the probe.    After all, I can't do your mind rape roll if I don't know what type of info you want to pry out of their minds. 



Herobizkit said:


> To quote an old D&D friend of mine, "We LEAVE."



Awe.. I thought you all were going to split the party.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 17, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> I was hoping Bold or stupid would write something dealing with the probe.    After all, I can't do your mind rape roll if I don't know what type of info you want to pry out of their minds.
> 
> 
> Awe.. I thought you all were going to split the party.




Location of base naturally.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

_OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 18, 2010)

It's cool.    Anyways, the mind probe info might change the group's idea of where to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: I had a car accident, I'll post tomorrow probably._



, I hope you are all right and nobody got hurt.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you find a map of a real life location (that you never gone to) and the map's key is missing?  Or when you do to the official site and download a map, the map you can download doesn't have all the info on it?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2010)

> OOC: Yes, since that info was shared off panel.
> 
> Which of course is the problem with giving out that info off panel without specifying to the GM "We are heading to the new location instead of the previously decided one"




I sort of brain farted when I updated this afternoon and wasn't sure if Psiren was relating the info on the way to the zoo or on the way to the new location.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2010)

I should also note that it actually IS actually safe to split the party right now ( just for those two locations) and that some of the info you guys can find at either location are pretty similar.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2010)

Can we assume we're in radio contact at least?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

Who should go where?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah.  Assume there is radio contact.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 21, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> I sort of brain farted when I updated this afternoon and wasn't sure if Psiren was relating the info on the way to the zoo or on the way to the new location.




Which ever one we go to! The Joy of off panel right?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2010)

Like I said, it's safe to split the party for those two locations.  Now as for the places you might go to after discovering clues at those locations, that's a different story.

But off panel is fun, especially since it's easy to get away with it in a game that uses a comic book metaphor.  What's funny is that I"m so tempted to use..



> narration boxes for certain things.



But the problem is that using quotes may become distracting and tables are somewhat cumbersome.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm newly seeing how unequal the powers are. Flight seems strictly better than wall-climbing.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm newly seeing how unequal the powers are. Flight seems strictly better than wall-climbing.



That's one of the problems with random generation since out of the movement powers, the only good ones are Speed (assuming there is no gridlock or sudden lane changes), flight, andTeliport (if failure didn't stun you at most levels). Sadly, most of the other movement powers aren't that great since the distance they cover per action aren't really decent until you pass rank 7.  Then there's wall-crawlling which technically doesn't need any levels past 1.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 23, 2010)

I must have missed something.  Flight is in all ways better than wall-climbing, period.  Superpowers, by design, are not 'balanced' against one another.  They are what they are, and do what they do.  Lists are often all-inclusive in order to be all-inclusive; the GM decides whether each option is available or not.  (I wanna play Spider-Man!  What?  No wall-climbing power?  Why not?!)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, but the inequality becomes that much more appearant when you only have like 5 powers max in ICONS.  At least with M&M, having an "weak" power like wall crawling doesn't make as much of a dent in your build (depending on PL) since it costs 2pp.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 23, 2010)

*G* I remember a character I had in an old Marvel game that had Flight as a power... and he was good at Guns.  And had a really weak Darkness power.  And he was rich.

And yeah, he was grossly inefficient in a fight.  But he made a great patron.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure if you all seen this...


So anyways, what are your thoughts about converting to M&M3e aftr this adventure is done?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

No problem for me, I like MM3. I will start to convert Arac Knight to PL 8 120PP.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2011)

Works for me. I can easily model the Goldsmith as a series of Alternate Forms with the Removable flaw, so it's all good.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

I will use another character for formatting and change step by step

 ARAC-KNIGHT PL8

STRENGTH 5
STAMINA 4
AGILITY 4
DEXTERITY 4
FIGHTING 6
INTELLECT 2
AWARENESS 4
PRESENCE 1

ADVANTAGES
Equipment 1, Power attack, Hide in Plain Sight, Skill Mastery (Stealth)

POWERS
ENHANCED METABOLISM: Immunity Poison, need for sleep, hunger and thirst, heat, cold; 5pp
ARAC-TOUCH: Affliction (resisted by Fortitude, fatigued, exhausted, incapaciated) ; 7pp
 AP – WEBATTACK: Affliction (resisted by Dodge, limited degree, ranged, hindered, immobile) 1pp
SPIDER MOVEMENT: Movement 3 (Wall-crawling 2, Swinging 1), Speed 2; 8pp


 MARTIAL STRIKE: Damage 2 (strength based); 2pp


EQUIPMENT
Armored Costume (Toughness +2) 2ep
Commlink 1ep
Computer 1ep
 Mini Tracer 1ep

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 4 (+8), Close Combat-Unarmed 3 (+9), Expertise (Computer) 3 (+5), Insight 2 (+6), Intimidate 4 (+5), Perception 4 (+8), Stealth 6 (+10)

OFFENSE
Initiative +4
Shield Bash +8 Close, Damage 6
Unarmed +9 Close, Damage 4

DEFENSE
Dodge 10
Parry 10
Fortitude 8
Will 8
Toughness 6/4*
*Without Equipment bonus

POWER POINTS
Abilities 60 Skills 15 Advantages 4 Powers 23 Defenses 18 TOTAL 120

COMPLICATIONS
MOTIVATION: Motivation - Proofing that he isn't just a soulless clone by helping others and being 'good'.
Personal - Shyness before the media, doesn't like interviews, lets overs take the credits
Social - Confused with murderous "twins".
Personal - The "Stryfe/Cable syndrome."
Enemy - Dark Star Institute.

(Thanks to H4H for the formatting)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 11, 2011)

It's interesting how not arac-knight becomes a speedster when you don't add in his affliction powers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

The other character is a speedster...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's what I got for Prodigy so far...

I'm not 100% happy with it, and it's still got some points to burn...but it's getting there.

I made each "mode" of the suit into a single non-dynamic 'slot' in an array. So when in Powerhouse mode, the suit has enhanced strength, impervious toughness, etc. In Airstrike mode, there's a Blast, some more Flight ranks, enhanced Agility, and so on.

I removed the "explorer" setting as being basically redundant, and just built the Immunities right into the base, nonconfigurable powers so they're always there.

I'm not _entiiiiiiirely_ sold on the GhostRecon suit mode. It works mechanically, but it seems weird that the suit only has radar in one mode. I may chance that to some more exotic super sense instead, or just convert it to lots of Extended ranks on vision and hearing.

Anyway! Suggestions welcome. 

[sblock=Prodigy and the Goldsmith!]PRODIGY

ABILITIES: 30
STRENGTH 0 STAMINA 1 AGILITY 1 DEXTERITY 3 FIGHTING 1 INTELLECT 5 AWARENESS 3 PRESENCE 1

SKILLS: 10 (20rnks)
Expertise: Physical Sciences +8 (3 ranks + 5 int)
Expertise: Engineering +8 (3 ranks + 5 int)
Insight +5 (2 ranks + 3 awe)
Investigation +8 (3 ranks + 5 int)
Perception +5 (2 ranks + 3 awe)
Stealth +2 (1 rank + 1 agi)
Technology +10 (5 ranks + 5 int)
Vehicles +4 (1 rank + 3 dex)

ADVANTAGES: 10
Attractive, Benefit (Wealth) 2, Inventor, Equipment 4, Improvised Tools, Improved Initiative

POWERS: 
"Goldsmith" Power Armor (removable -5) 47
Base Powers 20pp
Protection +7 (1pp/rnk) 7 
Immunity +8 (disease, poison, env cold, env heat, vacuum, suffocation, radiation) 8pp
Flight +5 (1pp/rnk) 5pp

Reconfigurable Powers
"PowerHouse" 30pp
Enhanced Str +6 (2pp/rnk) 12pp linked to Enhanced Fighting +5 (2pp/rnk) 10pp linked to Impervious Toughness +8 (1pp/rnk) 8pp
AP "Airstrike" 1pp
Damage +8 (Ranged, 2pp/rnk) 16pp linked to Enhanced Agility +6 (2pp/rnk) 12pp linked to Flight +2 (1pp/rnk) 2pp
AP "GhostRecon" 1pp
Concealment +5 (All Vision, Radar) 10pp linked to Senses +10 (Sustained, Distance, Direction, Time, Low-Light Vision, Radio, Radar - Accurate Radius Extended Radio) 10pp linked to Enhanced Stealth +4 (1/2pp/rnk) 2pp linked to Enhanced Awareness +4 (2pp/rnk) 8pp

EQUIPMENT: (11ep)
Light Pistol 6ep
Smartphone 2ep
Commlink 1ep
Handcuffs 1ep
Mini-tracer 1ep

Headquarters - Secret Underground Lab (Medium (Warehouse), Toughness 8, 9ep)
Communications, Computer, Concealed, Laboratory, Living Space, Power System, Workshop

OFFENSE:
Initiative +5
Close Attack +1 (+6)
- 
Ranged Attack +1 (+7)
- 

DEFENSES:
Dodge +2 (+8) Parry +2 (+7)
Toughness +8, Fortitude +7, Will +8

COMPLICATIONS:


Abilities 30 + Skills 10 + Advantages 10 + Powers 47 + Defenses 20 = 120 / 120 [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 12, 2011)

FYI.  Right before the switch over happens I will post a new Rogues Gallery Thread.  Depending on if Bold or Stupid and Voda Voda wants to continue, I might also start recruitng some extras.  This of course means that post #1 in this thread will change a bit...


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 21, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I will use another character for formatting and change step by step
> 
> ARAC-KNIGHT PL8
> 
> (Thanks to H4H for the formatting)




Kewl. I once had a character I rolled up for Heroes Unlimited I named "ArachKnight". So I approve.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Not sure if you all seen this...
> 
> 
> So anyways, what are your thoughts about converting to M&M3e aftr this adventure is done?




Neat, I'll get the brain built up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

bump?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2011)

Hoo, yeah! Whatever happened to this?

We started doing a M&M conversion and it sort of slipped away...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2011)

Well in the game everyone was running to the amphatheater while and arac knight asked Prodigy a question that was along the lines of "should I turn off what might be a key comppnent to the badguy's machine of ultimate evil?" And never got a responce.  

Basically, the answer *IS* really important to what happens next.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2011)

Igor, Pull the switch!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh heck, it was me?!

Erm, okay! I'm on this.

Is there a skill or roll Prodigy can make to help her with the answer, or shall I just give my best educated guess?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Good thing I did the bump. Everyone still here


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2011)

You could make your best guess, but if you don't like 50/50 odds, then an Intellect (modified by electronics) is probably the safest way to go since you are almost guaranteed an automatic success AND could discover something unexpected (and very beneficial) in the process.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

So, we will conclude this adventure with ICONS rules and change to M&M3 for the next adventure?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2011)

Xokzatle in 3e! Now his rocky altar kicks ass!

[sblock=Abilities](	24	pp)					
Strength: 	0							
Agility	0							
Dexterity: 	0							
Stamina:	0							
Fighting	0							
Intellect:	6							
Awareness:	6							
Precence:	0	[/sblock]						
[sblock=Combat	]							
Xokzatle's Curse			Attack	for DC:	22	(Perception)		
Xokzatle's thrall			Attack	for DC:	16	(Perception)		
Rocky stomp	+	6	Attack	for DC:	25	Reach 10ft		

Initiative:	0
[/sblock]							
[sblock=Defences]		(	17	pp)				
Dodge: 8
Parry: 8
Toughness: 8								
Fortitude: 8								
Will: 7								
[/sblock]								

[sblock=Skills ]                              		(	3	pp)				
0	(	0	)	Acrobatics                      				
0	(	0	)	Deception				
0	(	0	)	Athletics				
8	(	2	)	Expertise( Magic)				
8	(	2	)	Insight				
6	(	0	)	Treatment				
0	(	0	)	Persuacion				
6	(	0	)	Technology				
0	(	0	)	Close Combat1				
6	(	0	)	Control				
0	(	0	)	Close Combat3				
0	(	0	)	Vehicles				
0	(	0	)	Sleight of Hand                   				
0	(	0	)	Ranged Combat1				
0	(	0	)	Ranged Combat2				
0	(	0	)	Ranged Combat3				
8	(	2	)	Perception				
0	(	0	)	Intimidation				
6	(	0	)	Investigation				
0	(	0	)	Stealth       [/sblock]                      				

[sblock=Advantages]		(	2	pp)				

Improved grab								
Instant up								
Move by action								
Fearless								
Ritalist								
	[/sblock]						

[sblock=Powers] 		(Rank)		[Cost]		(	83	pp)
Walking Altar device	[	34	]			
Glass Jar (Visual senses concealment)	(	4	)			
Rocky stomp (Damage, reach 2, accurate 3)	(	10	)		
Four legged altar (Extra limbs, Im. Grab, Instant up, Move by action)	(	2	)		
Hard as a rock (Imp. Protection)	(	8	)		

It's a Brain in a Jar!	(	8	)[	8	]			
"Immunity: Sleep, Starvation, Suff.)"				

Mind control	(	6	)[	30	]			
AP: Mind Blast 	(	7	)			
AP Remote sensing	(	10	)			
"Visual senses, simultaneous, 4 miles"				
2 Aps	(	2	)[	2	]			

		[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> So, we will conclude this adventure with ICONS rules and change to M&M3 for the next adventure?




Yes, since it makes more sense that if Bold or Stupid wasn't going to continue in the game past the M&M 3e change, that the change happens after the fight and its fall out rather then before.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh dear...um. Quick refresher on how to roll skills in ICONS?

1d6+the stat? How does having the Specialty modify this?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2011)

wasn't 1d6-1d6 + your thingies? Specialities added 2 to the roll methinks


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

And LO the thread was BUMPED!

It lives! LIVES!


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

Relique, thanks for the clarification.

Though my lack of reply wasn't as much due to confusion as just that it's been a terrible day for posting. 

That said, I -am- easily confused, so the effort is appreciated. Moreover, you've inspired me to try to squeak out this question.

What roll would be used to jury rig a polarity reversal, using whatever tools and equipment are on hand, including the Goldsmith suit itself?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 17, 2011)

I would say anything skill dealing with electronics, mechanics , technology or advanced theoretical science/pseudo science.  So pretty much and intellect roll with some sort of science/technology based skill.  Hell, if there was a mystic character even occult knowledge and magic would work. 


Hey Bold or Stupid!  Good to see you're still around.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 17, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> wasn't 1d6-1d6 + your thingies? Specialities added 2 to the roll methinks




Mathmatically 2d6-7 is the same as 1d6-1d6. Easier for dice rollers to grok.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

I will wait for Prodigy's decision in the IC thread, because she is our tech guy/gal.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2011)

It's quite a risk. Destroys their means of attacking, but if she blows it, they can duckyfy everyone at once...

Must weigh intelligence versus ego...hmm...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 18, 2011)

Well considering your character's aspects, you can easily tag "I think I've got just the thing for this." then spend a Determination point to gain at least a +2 bonus to the roll.  If I remember correctly you are able to get at most a +6 (depending on the suit).


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude...I forgot all about that!

This is the perfect moment for that!

And besides Prodigy is young and impetuous. If she were cautious, she'd be at home, watching her investments on the little ticker at the bottom of the screen on CNN.

Damn the torpedoes! FULL SPEED AHEAD!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 23, 2011)

Mwahahaha!  TheM&M 3e dmkit pdf is out...    That will come so in handy.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 24, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Mwahahaha!  TheM&M 3e dmkit pdf is out...    That will come so in handy.




Been fun rolling up characters.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm giving everyone the head's up that I will be creating an M&M 3e OOC thread to make the switch from ICONS to M&M 3e easier.

If possible, could you all repost the MM versions of the characters there (and I'll start going through and commenting on them this week.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

-Bold or Stupid

You just had to prevent me from making Cluster Duck spawn replacement dupes.


----------

